# Donor Bumps, Babies and Beyond ~ Part 9.



## struthie

New home girls!

I'm going to start doing a list for this thread ... as we are from a mixture of boards (although mostly donor sperm but all are welcome) if you could let me know your EDD and I'll compile a list. 

Don't want to leave anyone out!

If you have a baby, if you could let me know babies birth date 

Marie xx

ps I have only added those that have posted, please feel free to IM/let me know here your details 

Bumps and Babies!​
Babies and Toddlers 

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Jack ~ 26/10/00

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Ben ~ 18/11/03

Viviennef ~ DIVF ~ Jamie ~ 10/04/04

Tracey72 ~ DIVF ~ Max ~ 16/11/04

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIUI ~ Jude ~ 16/08/05 

SweetCaroline ~ DIUI ~ Sebastian ~ 02/02/06

Viviennef ~ DIUI ~ Daniel ~ 24/05/06

LiziB ~ DIVF ~ Rosa ~ 03/07/06 

Marie ~ DIVF ~ Ethan Jack ~ 8/10/06 

Wolla ~ DIUI ~ Thomas ~ 29/10/06 

Ginger ~ DEIVF ~ James ~ 2/11/06 

Sarah JJ ~ DIVF ~ Charlotte ~ 7/11/06 

Sam P (going it alone) ~ DIUI ~ Elspeth and Amelie ~ 23/11/06

Suziegirl64 ~ DEFET ~ Franklin ~ 01/12/06

Debs30 ~ Natural! ~ Hannah ~ 25/01/07

Moodycat ~ DEIVF ~ Daniel ~ 03/02/07

3isacharm ~ DEFET ~ Caroline ~ 06/02/07 

Anne_D ~ DIUI ~ Oliver ~ 16/02/07

Tamsin ~ DIVF ~ Toby ~ 09/03/07 

Sarahx ~ DIVF ~ Tadhg and Malachy ~ 03/04/07 

Dazzled ~ DIUI ~ Aaron ~ 01/05/07

Bumps 

Kitty ~ DIUI ~ EDD 27/10/06 

Sam mn ~ DIUI ~ EDD ~ 25/05/07  

CKBE ~ DIUI ~ EDD ~ 4/08/07  

Kimberley24 ~ DIUI ~ EDD ~ 10/08/07 

Colly ~ DIVF ~ EDD ~ 14/08/07  

Tiffanyb ~ DIUI ~ EDD ~ 20/08/07  

RachJulie ~ DI ~ EDD ~ 05/10/07  

BBPiglet7 ~ DEIVF ~ EDD ~ ?   

Gina ~ DI ~ EDD ~ 19/10/07  

Pip34 ~ DIUI ~ EDD ~ 02/11/07

Stephanie1 ~ DICSI~EDD~07/12/07

SarW ~DIUI~EDD~08/12/07

Alison0702 & DP ~DIVF~EDD~8/02/08

Evelet & Rosypie ~DIVF~EDD~12/02/08

Sharyn & Rohan (Starfish3)~DE~DS~FET~EDD~17/02/08


----------



## ckbe

Hi all....... have been off the radar a bit as v busy at work......... only 4 more weeks until I go on leave and so much to do.......

Hope everyone's enjoying the sunshine........

PS Am due on 4th August if you want to update the list.........

C x


----------



## LiziBee

Wow, that list is really growing!!
Tasmin - thrilled for you (actually crying, but that might be due to the pint of beer I've just drunk!)
Marie - who are you doing the training with? I've been seriously considering NCT teaching, I think it's the secondary science teacher in me wanting to come back out!
C - soooo enjoying the sunshine (and the beer, apologys to the PG ladies but oooh it is nice!), think I maybe should have some water though....
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## evelet

Hi - Just a quick one to introduce myself:

My DP (she posts as Rosypie mainly on the Lesbians using donor sperm thread) just got a BFP on Saturday so we are v excited. We already have one child (a son - Jude - born on 16.8.05, also carried by DP) and have been trying to get pregnant for the second time for a while. After various stops and starts and 3 failed IUIs we went for DIVF and it worked first time. I am totally addicted to FF and the support its given - I honestly don't think I could have survived the TTC rollercoaster without it so I thought I better join a pregnancy thread aswell so I would have somewhere to air all those worries that I have now DP is in early pregnancy...

anyway I'll stop rattling on now and go back to lurking for a bit...


----------



## Alison0702

Hi everyone

Thought i'd better get myself on this thread too. After 2 long years of ttc, and 7 failed IUI's, we eventually got our BFP on 03 June. So excited, and like Evelet, couldnt have done it without the support of my FF friends.

Our EDD is 08 Feb 08 - my birthday too!    Could you update the list please...thanks

Alison
x


----------



## nismat

Hello and welcome *Alison * and *Evelet/Rosypie * to this happy thread - bet you're all simply thrilled to be here, in amongst the worry of the early stages of course! So glad to see you here 

*Lizi*, that did make me laugh about you crying into your beer on my behalf, especially as I wrote my rather impassioned last message after a few glasses of wine!

Things are improving on the b/f front gradually, but I think it's going to take some time. The GP isn't an awful lot of help really, won't do anything beyond prescribing me some Canesten cream to put on my nips, even though there's nothing obvious near the surface. And this is despite me describing the deep pain, and the fact that the pain keeps flaring up after feeds (some much more so than others). Luckily I bumped into my lovely former midwife the other day, and she later dropped round some info about thrush and how to treat it medically, so if things don't improve much more soon, I'll go back to the doctor armed with the relevant info. I'm also on some super-strong probiotics. The hardest thing is trying to steer clear of wheat and, more especially, sugar to try and help eradicate the thrush. Sugary stuff has been playing quite a large part in my diet, but it's no bad thing at all to be trying to cut it out. I'm also trying to eat in a GI/GL style way, to try and start losing some weight. The weight has hardly been dropping off me with breastfeeding (probably eating too much cake to compensate!), and I'm not liking my heavier post-pg figure. I've been surprised at how much pregnancy changed my shape - much bigger in the hip/thigh area, and the fat on my tummy now starts a lot higher up! Bleh. I know that I can lose the weight, having done it in the past, but it requires a lot of willpower, and exercising isn't as easy either (although I'm walking a lot more now).


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Struthie, My EDD date is 7/12/07 for the update

Welcome to welcome Alison and Evelet/Rosypie 

Tamsin, I love your posts are they explain how it is. I hope you will feel better though.

Ckbe, not long to go.

Sarw, how are you?

Hello to everyone else

Steph


----------



## starfish3

Hi All

Hope it's okay to join this thread... not sure if it's supposed to be for donor sperm or eggs but since I have both (thanks two of my dear friends)... 3rd to join this thread from the lesbians using donor sperm group.. we seem to be on a roll this week.

Had a BFP on 11 June from first DE/DS FET.. still sinking in. ..EDD 17 Feb 2008. Distracted and frustrated by major dispute going down at work about restructuring/job redeploy,ent... taken 2 weeks sick leave to try and decide what to do and that was before I knew I was pregnant.

Rechecking Beta tomorrow morning...hope to see it doubling.. Had missed miscarriage at 7 weeks in Jan 2006 after my first ever encounter with sperm (self insemination from same donor as my FET) ... so am feeling rather anxious that might happen again... should be less likely as my egg donor is only 34 and has 2 beautiful children with no MC history... hoping I will feel better once I get passed the time when my other pregnancy failed and we see a heartbeat on u/sound.

Looking foreard to getting to know you all
Cheers
Sharyn in New Zealand


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Sharyn - Huge congrats on your BFP and welcome.

Allison - Huge congrats on your BFP, welcome.

Evelet - Huge congrats on your BFP, welcome.

Steoh - Have you looked at the pram yet, only realised that it was you that asked after i'd read all the replies including my own, i love my Mutsy, if you want something that has similar looks to the Bugaboo then the M&P Skoot is very similar, i think Tamsin has one, and its half price at the moment, best of luck with the choosing of your pram.

Tamsin - Glad you are feeling better, how is Toby?


Hope you all are well, Ive decided to take an extra 6 months off work so i'll have a year in total and then i still get my 8 weeks holidays    so i wont actually be going back to work till February next year, i still cant bear the thought of leaving Hannah to go back to work.


xdebsx


----------



## evelet

ooh i really enjoyed deciding what pram to buy last time (we got a Micralite with carry cot in the end). I almost can't imagine being at that stage again... I amfinding waiting for Ros's first scan a little bit tortuous.. Have to wait until 6 July!

Still, Ros is officially 5 weeks pregnant tomorrow!


----------



## SarW

Hi Everyone,

Wow it's getting busy on here! I just wanted to say welcome to 

Evelet/Ros....I hope the time passes quickly until 6th July! It's such a nerve racking time...I thought the 2ww was bad enough, but I think the wait until the first scan was worse! 

Sharyn....I hope your beta test went ok.

Alison....Wow...You're going to be busy in February!!  

I also wanted to ask, talking of pushchairs...Has anyone any experiences or know anyone who had used a stokke pushchair? It looks good, but I'm really worried about shopping bag space ;-) 

Hi to everyone else!!! 

Love Sarah


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Sarw, my cousin has a stokke and she swares by it, there is no net for shopping like other pushchair but she was switching the seat from one position to another easily. She alos used it as a high chair at my grandparents to feed her 15 months old baby. To me it is on my shortlist of pushchairs to try as well as the Mutsy and the Quinny and may be the loola from bebe comfort. I think that I will go and try them to see which one is the easiest to fold as I am not so patient with that kind of thing. 
The other one that seem interesting too is the micralite one that Evelet has mentioned and I need to check out the  M&P Skoot that Debs mentioned.
Good luck with your search

Steph


----------



## DiamondDiva

Steph - I have the Mutsy and i love it, we were going to get a Bugaboo Chameleon but i found it hard to put up and down, think i mentioned it on the other thread, i thought pram shopping was the most exciting shopping ive ever done (if that makes sense)

Sar - I liked the look of the Stokke but my d/h thought it looked like it would topple over easily but like Steph sais she knows someone who has one.


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi Girls

Big congratulations on all the new BFPs!  Fantastic news!!

Great news on the extended maternity leave, Debs!  I was meant to go back to work in Sept but I handed in my notice just before Christmas… they phoned a couple of weeks ago to ask me to teach a few periods a week though so I’m waiting to see what the timetable will be like.  

Tamsin, so pleased to hear your breastfeeding woes are gradually being sorted out.  I can so understand where you're coming from, knowing that there's no shame in giving up but feeling it’s the last resort.   When Sebastian was 6 months and still waking 5 times a night for a feed so many people were suggesting I gave up but I didn’t even want to listen, it just didn’t feel right to stop.  We did go cold turkey on the night feeds though!

On the pram front, I have a Bugaboo Gecko and I love it because I can have Seb facing me and not many buggies are like that (you can face it either way).  Luckily I can walk into town so I don’t always have to put it in the car - if I did I would find it a real hassle as it’s definitely not the easiest.  You have to take the top part off to collapse it yet you have to put the bottom part in the car first - not great when it’s raining!

Ooh, Seb is waking up better go, lots of love to everyone
Caroline xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello!

Thanks to Struthie for keeping an eye on the thread for me - now, I said I was going to change the name of the thread when it rolled over, but since I was away,  I couldn't   - so shall we all agree on what we're going to call it?!    Donor Bumps and Babies?  Ideas please!! 

We had a lovely week away in Wales, Ethan had his first time at the beach (photos in gallery) and we did get some nice and some not so nice weather!!  Sadly, we've come home to sad news - our beloved cat Arrie, has 75% kidney failure and is going to go to sleep tomorrow morning    I think its fair to say we are heartbroken, he's been my family cat since I was 9 and he was 6 weeks old, he's 16 years old now so had a good life but its still sad to say goodbye. 

On a nicer note, Ethan is really coming on.  He sat up for 10-20 seconds on his own yesterday  and also rolled back to front for the first time  - in his cot, in his Grobag!    He's also grabbing onto paper or anything we're holding now, and is a demon at feeding time - he grabs for spoons, bowls, his doidy cup, anything!  I love morning feeds - we lay in bed having a cuddle and he feeds from me, and then he'll massage my breast and coo to it!    Its very sweet and cute. 

 Hello and welcome to Evelet & Rosie, Sharyn, and Alison! So lovely to see you all over here, very exciting that you're all close together in edd, can't wait to follow you through the next 34+ weeks! (and beyond!)

Tamsin - Sounds like you're having the same problems with your GP as I'm having with mine.    In the end, (after 2+ months of thrush) I rang my local mum2mum support line and cried down the phone to a lactation consulant, who faxed a request to my GP to prescribe fluconazole, which will clear ductal thrush (sounds like you've got it too) and asking her not to ask me to give up breastfeeding  (as she had been doing) - and that in line with WHO guidance, they should be encouraging breastfeeding for 12 months, if not 24.  I wish I'd been there to see her face    She rang me and asked me to make an appt for tuesday, so fingers crossed I'll get the pills.  I'll let you know 

Sarw - My friend has a Stokke, and it always looks really wobbly to me   I'm not a fan, but thats because I'm boring and like traditional prams (like Mamas and Papas Pliko)     I really like the Bebe Loola, I wish I'd got that now.  Its forward and rearward facing, and folds up really small too.  Belive me, shopping bag space WILL be important!   

Lizi - I'm training with the NCT - I looked around a few places, they do one locally, plus LLL, but I really liked the NCT course best. You just have to email them and ask about it, you start off doing a peer supporter course like I did and then progress    

Sorry, would do more personnals, but have to go and make a special dinner for Mark! 

Happy Father's day to all the daddy's and daddy's to be!

Marie xxx


----------



## Alison0702

Oh no *Marie*, I'm so sorry about Arrie. It's heartbreaking when our animals have to leave us, but he'll be happier.  really feel for you. Donor bumps and babies sounds cute to me 

Debs I dont blame you taking an extra 6 months off. I'm already thinking of the many months I have to persuade my other half that I should really be staying off for as long as possible  Hannah is so gorgeous, I'm not surprised you dont want to leave her.

*Tamsin* - Hello you! Glad things are getting a bit better on the breast feeding front. You've had a right old time of it.

I'm getting those horrible wind pains back. I had them all the way through my 2ww due to the pessaries. It started again on Friday night where I had a pain on the left side of my back, then worked its way round to just under my left boob. Had a rubbish nights sleep as I couldnt get comfy. It went during the day yesterday and came back again last night so I have been drinking tonic water to try and get the wind out. I've just sat down to eat a bacon sarnie and its started in my stomach now. It really hurts.
 My other half away for the weekend so I've got no-one to moan to...except you of course 

Hi to everyone 
x


----------



## LiziBee

Welcome to all the new BFPs! Lovely to have so many joining us.

Just a quickie from me, Rosa and I have had the tummy bug from hell all week. It started Sunday and Rosa has only now just done her first solid poo since (which is one better than her mummy - Sorry if TMI!) On the plus side I'm nearly a stone lighter! Now DH has got it (though of course he has it much worse  )so I have to look after him too.

Marie - thanks for that, I'll look into it.  So sorry to hear about Arrie 

I'd like to vote for Donor Bumps and Babes but I do have one or two concerns first it has an NCT ring to it (not that that's a bad thing for me but others might feel differently)  and sounds like it might be discouraging to parents of older children (maybe this could be counter acted by a simple opening statement in the thread?) What do other people think?

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Marie, I am really sorry for Arnie pets are so attaching and it takes more place in our hearts than we realise. 

Donor bumps and babies is nice I am happy with that I prefer Babies than Babes but that may be because of me behind a foreigner and babes for me is more for an adult female. 

ALison, I agree with you for the maternity leave and I want to take 8 months + the holiday and my DH believes that I will not be able to stay at home that long. I think that it will be difficult to part from baby whenever it will happen and thanks to the new law we can now stay home a bit longer as we get paid a bit longer, it is now 18 weeks and in my company it is full pay for 18 weeks. Is this the minimum with the new law, does anyone know?  Hope your winds escape at some point Alison. 

Lizibee, I hope that you and Rosa feel better I hear of similar bug in France ad it must be going round!!

Debs, enjoy your extended maternity leave. 

Caroline, thanks for your tip re-pram. 

Debs, I have looked at the mutsy website a lot, one of the best and I cannot figure if we can have forward facing and rear facing seats? The folding mechanism seem really good. Is it easy to use?

Tamsin, how are your boobs? I hope it is getting better and I am also glad that this thread is mixing bumps and babies as it gives us an insite of what can happen and what to do if there are issues. 

Evelyn and Sharyn, I hope you are well?

Sarw, good luck with the pram selection, I keep o looking at all of them in the street and supermarket and also yesterday at the airport where everyone had a MacLaren but the babies must have been at least all 8-10 months old. The only worry I have is that I will spend a lot of money in a pram and 8 months down the road will have to buy a MacLaren for travelling but I guess many people end up with 2 pushchairs!! 

As for me I am back home in cold England and do not feel like going to work tomorrow.

Good sunday to all

Steph


----------



## Alison0702

*Steph*...My wind _has_ been escaping, but keeps coming back. I'm like a burping and pumping machine   Where abouts are you from? Congrats on your BFP too, have the last 15 weeks gone quickly for you?

*Lizibee* That stomach bug sounds horrible..but I bet you DH's is much much worse than yours and Rosa's. Rosa is such a lovely name by the way. 

RE prams: My friend got a Graco travel system and I cant believe how stress free it is. It's lightweight/easy to manouvre/easy to collapse etc, and has plenty of shopping bag room 

I have just ordered a Hoseasons country cottages brochure. I work for BA and normally have quite a few holidays abroad every year, but I am a bit nervous about flying during pregnancy so have decided that it will be holidays in the UK for us this year. Havn't had a holiday in this country since I was little and I used to go to Butlins in Filey every summer...Memories!


----------



## stephanie1

Hi again

Alison, I am from Paris (just on the outskirts). The first 15 weeks have gone a bit slow as had a few scares I think I will start enjoying after my 20 weeks scan once it is done. 

Are you a working for BA on the ground? If not have they changed you. If I understand correctly anyone flying and pregnant can no longer fly? I understand that it is not good for baby when too frequent due to the level of oxygen in the cabin! This is why we just went to Spain instead of flying far as we like.  Little bean has now done 3 flights (one when I came back from Hospital (Brussells on ET day) and the holiday!!

Have a good day all

Steph


----------



## Marielou

Oh whoops, I did mean to put Donor bump and babies, not babes    - of course, the Mummy's are all babes though, eh?!      Ok, that one was only off the top of my head,  hmmmmmm we need another name ..... I'm no good at this, anyone else?!

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Marie - Sorry to hear about Arrie, glad you had a great holiday, not being able to b/f has been my biggest regret, i couldnt love Hannah more if i tried but i really wanted the extra closeness and bonding that it brings, am so glad that you are training to be a councillor.

Steph - The same seat can be used both forward and rear facing, its the same with the carrycot, not sure that the car seat can be used that way though, we were given a maxi-cosi one and it fitted on the chassis with the adaptors, i love my mutsy, its very easy to use, its not like the tradional pram as you steer with the front wheels and the back wheels can be on 4wheel drive or 2 wheel drive as they can be fixed into position, the wheels come off really easily for putting it in the car, i can post pics if you like.  I agree that you wouldnt want to take this abroad and would need something smaller for flying.

Lizi - Hope you both feel a lot better soon.


Ed's not been feeling too good for the last few days so its a low-key fathers day for us, we gave him a lovely handmade card (i made it) and a Willow tree figure called new dad, he loves it, hopefully we'll manage to get out for dinner when he's feeling better, he's not up to going out and doesnt have much of an appetite.

BIg hello to everyone,

xdebsx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Debs - hope your DH feels better soon. The Willow Tree figures are lovely. 

Marie - so sorry to hear about your cat. I can imagine how upsetting that must be for you. Your pics of Ethan are lovely. I love the one where he's lying down and Mark is looking at him. He's so cute (Ethan, that is!) I think the name Donor Bumps and Babies is fine unless you want to call it Donor Bumps, Babies and Beyond to incorporate the older kids.

Stephanie - for maternity leave, I think you can now get 39 weeks. My work pay you for 26 weeks and then the remaining weeks are just statutory maternity pay.

Lizi - could you pass your tummy bug onto me? I could do with losing a stone! 

Hi to everyone else. All good here. Went out today for a fathers day lunch with the grandparents. I swear Daniel could eat for Britain. I'm starting to think he's got that syndrome where you can eat all the time and never feel full! He's now managing to walk 4 or 5 steps now but still very wobbly and laughs every time he does it. We're going to a photographers tomorrow to view some pictures we had taken of the boys last week. I find it impossible to take a photo of them together both smiling at the same time so I'm hoping there will be some good pics there tomorrow.

I'm starting yet another diet tomorrow but I'm determined to stick to it this time. I need to lose a stone so I'm going to try and eat 3 meals a day without snacking in between and I need to exercise more. So tonight I'm going to have some nice wine and toblerone so I can start afresh tomorrow  .

Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Viv - LOL on the wine and chocolate! (And trust me you really don't want the tummy bug!)

Re Pushchair/pram - I still LOVE my Graco Vivo, it is fab, but we have just got a Mothercare buggy (Aulto) for going on holiday (it folds much smaller and lighter). I don't like it nearly as much and will continue to use the Vivo when I can, but I do concede that it has it's place. I do sometimes wish the Vivo could face both ways but the feature I have been most pleased with is the height of the handle - I am amazed how much it helps my posture and  the ease with which I can then manoeuvre the buggy.

For anyone wondering about how the real nappies coped with the tummy bug I can tell you that for the first day we switched to disposables and regretted it! I had to change her clothes with each 'explosion', where as the washables caught every drop so with the flushable liners there was no more/worse washing than usual.

"Bumps, Babies and beyond" has my vote for the new name.

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## rosypie

ooh tummy bugs are no fun with small babies - i sympathise

Something someone has posted on another thread has got me wondering - are IVF pregnancies riskier? Are IVF babies more likely to suffer from ill health etc? If someone could point me in the right direction for some info I would be v grateful.

Hi to everyone!

Eve (posting using Rosypie's log in because i'm too tired to log in and out again! lazy or what....)


----------



## viviennef

Hi Eve,

I'm sure I read something about that on another thread but I can't see why IVF babies would be any less healthy than other babies. To me, once you are pregnant then there's no reason why there should be any more risk than a normal pregnancy.

Viv xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Eve - When i was doing my ICSI cycles a few years ago we were told that ICSI babies tend to get sicker than normal babies as the sperm that created them normally would not get someone PG normally, its abnormal, so the babies created from it are more prone to catch colds and other illnesses because their immune system wouldnt be as strong, i dont beleive its the same with IVF though as the sperm are healthy.


I like Bumps, Babies and Beyond too.


xdebsx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,

just had to share this with you as im so proud of it, we got some new software that colourizes b&w photos and also takes colour photos and maked them b&w so you can then add the colour. Heres one we did of Hannah.


----------



## starfish3

Hi all

Debs- beautiful picture of your girl.

Alas I am in a bit of trouble with my pregnancy - threatnend miscarriage - spotted old blood last night, bedrest today (so boring) but no more so far. Beta has doubled in last 3 days but only just, whereas on previous bloods were more than doubled.... slight niggly discomfort in womb but no pain...Feel like I am in slow motion replay from Jan 2006 (though natural conception then).... really thought once I got pregnant this time it would all be okay with DE onboard.... will have to wait for repeat beta in 3 days unless bleeding takes off over weekend. Alas have to return to work over weekend as I am filling of someone else on leave and really cant get out of it unless I am physically unwell..hoping it might be a distraction.

Sorry no personals, bit wrapped up in myself right now.. but wish you all things positive
Ciao
Sharyn


----------



## wolla

Debs - beautiful pic of Hannah.  Oh, you must be thrilled at taking the extra 6 months off.  I've taken the full year off, and am so glad - I couldn't cope with being back at work already, am definitely not ready to leave the little monster just yet.  Am also waiting to hear if I can go back just 3 days a week, so fingers crossed.

Marie - love the new pics of Ethan - sounds like he's coming on really well

Lizi - hope you're all recovering from your tummy bugs

Viv - Sounds like Daniel is having fun finding his feet

Anne, Sarah jj, Sam & Sam - how are your little ones doing?

Congratulations to all the new BFP's - great to see that list nice and long.

Sorry it's been so long since I last posted (and not too sure if I'll get to finish this one).  Thomas is in his cot for his nap, but doesn't sound like he's going to go to sleep.  After almost 8 months of having to sing and rock him to sleep for every nap, and certain naps he would then scream if I put him in his cot so he ended up sleeping on me - I've finally plucked up the courage to 'train' him into dropping off to sleep on his own, in his cot during the day.  After a couple of days of screaming (from us both!!) he seems to have got the hang of it, and will now either go straight off to sleep or cry for just a few minutes before dropping off.  I really wish I'd done it earlier - he's always gone straight off to sleep on a night, so I did find it very frustrating that he wouldn't during the day.

He started crawling about 4 weeks ago - at first he was just dragging himself along 'commando' style, but within a few days was doing proper crawling, and is well away with it now. He's also pulling himself up to standing on anything and everything, and will then turn around and set off walking, which of course he can't do, so he falls over (or he would if mummy wasn't there to catch him every time!).  Makes life interesting.  Strangely, I find him much easier to look after now he's mobile as he's not so frustrated at not being able to move, and therefore much happier.

Mealtimes are always a bit of a challenge - he'll never eat enough to fill him up, and when he does eat, he's normally having a bit of a tantrum at the same time.  He's always got room for a fromage frais though.

We've been at the in laws a few times over the past month or so - at various christenings, so he's been getting to know his other nana and grandad, and cousins etc (we're in teh north east, they're in the north west).  Every time we see DH's brother he says 'he looks nothing like you does he?' to DH which is starting to upset him a bit.  BIL's 3 girls look nothing like him, but I'd never dream of saying that to anyone - grrrr.

We've finally got Thomas's christening arranged - it's aug bank hol weekend.  We've bought 2 9x3metre gazebos and hired tables and chairs and are having the party in the garden - it's what we'd always dreamed of doing for our baby's christening, and can't believe we're actually getting to do it.

Oo, sorry - that's turned into a bit of an essay hasn't it.  Oh sh!t, Thomas is crying (only been asleep for the time it's taken me to type this message!!) better go.

Love to everyone I've missed
Wolla
xx

(ps - sounds like he's gone back off again - yippee)


----------



## Marielou

So ..... is it to be Donor Bumps, Babies and Beyond, or shall we leave the donor bit off?  I'll change it tomorrow  

Wolla - I can SO relate to your sleeping problems with Thomas.  Ethan is having real sleeping problems right now, he is just so clingy and doesn't want to go down.  He's always had his daytime naps downstairs in his pushchair, but this week I've been feeding him upstairs and then putting him down in his cot - he's managing 30 minute naps now which is SO much more than I'm used to! Today he napped 9.30-9.50 and I've just put him down again.  Mind you, he does nap on me during the feed as well so I suppose its more like 45 minutes than 30 in total.    Hope your new routine works too - I finally realised I had to start feeding Ethan upstairs when he bit my nipple  as he was so distracted and just wanted to look around and not feed.  Now, as soon as we go upstairs, he seems to realise whats going to happen.  
Well done Thomas on crawling!  Ethan sat up for the first time on saturday, he's still very wobbly and doesn't do it for long, but bless him, he enjoys it .  He so wants to stand, but just doesn't realise he's not strong enough!

Starfish -  - I understand how scared you must be - I had an awful lot of bleeding and spotting weeks 4-13 with Ethan, in fact, weeks 4 and 10 I had massive red bleeds, like a period and I felt sure it'd all be over. I can remember saying to my mum I'd never make it through the pregnancy with a baby at the end of it    I know its much more scary when you've had a loss before - I'd lost a baby at 14 weeks previously - but bleeding doesn't have to mean bad news - positive vibes coming your way   

Debs - What a gorgoeus photo of Hannah, its just stunning 

Eve - I don't think there is a greater risk for IVF babies, I have heard they're more likely to come earlier, but looking at the 3rd tri board on here, it seems plenty go to term or even over! 

Ok, better go, Mark's boring me with pc talk 

Marie xxx


----------



## evelet

thanks marielou. i don't know why they would be. after all the eggs are fertilised (in our case) by defrosted sperm just like they would be in utero. Its just in a dish instead!

i am feeling very worried about the scan on 6 july. i have horrible dread that something will be wrong even though I'm sure it will be fine. ttc/pregnancy (and babies / kids too) its just a neverending worry!


----------



## sam mn

just a quickie as nathan is just stiring for another feed. he is still feeding 2hrly which absolutely draining me. but is so wnat to continue with breast feeding, loving the closeness and also the ease. nathan is gaining loads of weight (not surprising) he put on 11 1/2 oz last wk making hime 9lbs now. things been hard work as he has had colic and also reflux. but we have been seeing chiropractor and he seems to be turningthe corner and settling more easily. despite sleep deprivation and hard work loving beiing a mummy. dh is also fab and is the perfect dad. it brings tears to my eyes when i see them together. everything we have been through seems so worht it now.

sorry ive not been around for awhile so have no idea whats going with everyone. hi to you all, debs, sam, steph, ckbe, lizzi,tamsin,marie, wolla, sarah, anne and anyone ive missed. hope you are all doing well and your little ones doing fine and the bumps growing nicely.

a quick question. did anyone have to face contaception question at 6wks check. my gp has already said on phone about it. i have 6wk check on wed and i dont know what to say when he ask me what method we will be using. he has obviously forgotten that he referrde has for txt for ds.

sam
xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Sam - Glad to hear that Nathan is putting on weight, When Hannah had Colic i got something from boots called Colocynthis, its a herbal remedy, its little granules that you put onto the tongue, we'd previously tried Coleif but it didnt agree with Hannahs tummy, ive forgotten how many times ive been asked about contraception now, but just explain that i'd previously had TX and that its not something i have to worry about.


----------



## going it alone

Hi all 
just a quickie I'm afraid.
Have started back work so don't seem to have a minute to myself right now. My two have done the opposite sleep wise to Thomas and Ethan. I've had six months of perfect sleepers - three sleeps a day that you could set your clock by, the middle one being at least 2 hours long and sleeping 12 hours at night. Recently though they scarcely make an hour at nap time, they fight every nap and they have decided they don't like sleeping much beyond 5am. They don't cry when they wake though - they just sing to me over the monitor!
Deb - gorgeous photo
Lizi - hope the tummy has cleared and that you're all fighting fit. I've found that the reusables are far more reliable in general than disposables. Can't get over how well the girls have taken to them.

Donor bumps, babies and beyond sounds great

Sorry but have to go. Work tomorrow and still have bottles to make. Will catch up soon I promise.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## sarahx

HI everyone

Not been on here in ages as so  physically, mentally and emotionally exhausted but it all!! My boys are so lovely and at last are starting to sleep a bit longer . They are doing 10 pm to 5 am and I just end up getting up at 5 am, I don't seem to be able to stretch them out any further. But like I say I have been a zombie for the past few months- it's all a blur of tears , nappies, bottles,relatives etc.

Sam, My GP  annoyingly just started talking about contraception, I had to stop her and remind her that we had had fertility tx. She said, oh yes but things can still happen you know. I just fixed her with my eyes and said no , there really is no chance of any unexpected surprise for us. I was a bit irked by it but as i mentioned I have been going round like a zombie so didn't have the energy to be angry for very long!!!

wishing you all well!!
Sarahx


----------



## stephanie1

Hi girls

Debs, I love the picture too you and Marie seem very artistic with your pictures. Well done.

Thanks for giving us some news to Sam, Samm and Sarahx. 

Evelen, I have been reading French pregnancy magsines and stumbled across an article saying that the stats that they were trying to build on ICSI babies to see if they were affected by the process and it was inconclusif. So good news.

Got to see baby on Monday in Paris. I was between conference sessions in the afternoon just after my presentation and went to the loo and noticed res blood. I got really scared and ended up to a hospital to get checked out. It may have been the internal bleeding pocket that was meant to get out and finally did. But what a bad timing in Paris! The good part is that I called my mum who came with me and she was well happy to see "her" baby again on the scan. It was ok so I was re-assured. 
I guess my boss will not send me there again before EDD now!!! I was also given Tuesday off so I slept in and spent the morning with my mum before getting on the Eurostar back! I guess it is best that it happened before the amnio rather than after. I will go to the appointment tomorrow and will let them know of what happened.

Hope everyone else is well I guess CKBE should be next is that right?

Steph


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Stephanie - so glad everything was ok at your scan. Is it your amnio tomorrow? If so, good luck with it.

Sarah - I can sympathise with you on the lack of sleep. I don't think Daniel was even sleeping as much as your boys at three months and it's so hard to cope with. The good news is that is does get better. I never thought Daniel would sleep through and it did take till about 10 months but he now goes down for 7.30pm and sleeps till around 7am. It will happen for you as well.

Sam - hope your two start sleeping better as well.

Sam mn - Daniel had a bit of reflux and we were prescribed Infant Gavison to put in his bottle. Not sure what you would do if you're breastfeeding. Try and keep him upright for a while after feeding as that helps as well.

Things fine here. Daniel has started walking so took him to Clarks to get him shoes at the weekend. We got the wee ones with lights on and he looks so cute toddling about. Jason wants to get his hair cut as he's got wee curls at the back of his head but I can't bear to as he looks adorable with it and I think he'll look too grown up without his baby curls.

Hi to everyone else,

Viv xxx


----------



## Alison0702

Morning Ladies

Can anyone help me. I have just jumped out of bed as I felt something "coming out". I went straight to the loo and wiped and there was a light brown discharge on the toilet roll.

Now I am completely worrying and dont know what to think. Should I be ringing the hospital etc. Can anyone tell me if they have had this and what I should do. I am so frightened after everything we've been through something will go wrong. I'm getting neurotic again and have to stop


----------



## viviennef

Hi Alison,

Although it's worrying when you get discharge, if it's brown then it's probably old blood and is very common. I think the only time to be concerned is if it's bright red, with clots and a lot of pain. Do you have an early scan booked just to put your mind at rest?

I had brown discharge during my pregnancy with Jamie and I've read about loads of people having the same thing and everything is ok. Marie had a lot of bleeding in her pregnancy and she was fine so I'm sure you will be ok. Let us know how things go.

Viv xxx


----------



## sam mn

viv we tried gaviscon. and had to mix it up and give it prior to feed in a botttle. it seemed to have no effect and was such a hasle we stoped it. discussed it with gp today and he agreed that as long as nathan is gaining good weight then we werent going to give any other meds. 

steph hope amino went well. hope your ok after your scare.

alison i can understand your anxiety, the first 12 wks seem to go on for ever. but i agree with viv that it sounds like old blood. but go to gp for reasurance if your still concerned.

as expected gp asked about contraception at 6wk check and i replied same as you sarah, and he also said you never no. i had to be firm and say that we really didnt need any. it didupset me a bit as it just brings it all back. 

sam
xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

thanks girls for asking. 

It is done except that they could not do the amnio as the membrane was not stuck to the uterus and there was a bit of blood between which would have increased the miscarriages rate. So Dr Nicolaides decided to do a CVS where it takes a sample of the placenta which is less risky for me, there is still the 1% risk of miscarriage but it will show the same results. I guess with insight for someone with no pregancy complications CVS is may be better than amnio as it is carried out earlier. In my case the fact  that I started with 2 and that I had internal bleeding, I was not advised to do the CVS. MMM
We will get some of the most important results in 3 days and confirmation that it is a boy and the rest in 2 weeks. Fingers crossed.
For the ones that want to know, it hurst a little but it goes quick. 

Samm, I guess the GP nows that we have issues and not how we decided to deal with it, further investigations on the male part or not they may not think of donors much, who knows!!!

Alison, I went to get checked out because the blood was bright red and I was still told it was old blood so brown is definitely old but why not calling your MW to ask her.

good evening to all

Steph


----------



## LiziBee

I think I've lost a post (that or I'm going mad  ) I thought I'd posted this before but I can't find it. Turns out that DH is proper poorly, he's been signed off work for 2 weeks and the doc has sent him for more bloods, an ultrasound on his tummy and a chest x-ray. I'm still hoping that all these will show is that he's over tired, stressed and in need of exercise and a balanced diet, but I'm sure he's convinced that he has leukaemia (his white cell count is way up). Keep your fingers crossed for him.

Stephanie - fingers crossed for you.

Alison - sounds like old blood to me too, but why not ask your EPU for a scan to set your mind at ease. (Impress on them the length of the journey you've had to take to get PG)

Sam P (GIA) - not long til the hols! Then we must meet up again.

Sam mn - stupid docs! Mine said "but being PG once can change all that" - I told him it doesn't miraculously improve the sperm!

Must go play nurse to DH!
love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## starfish3

Hi Alison

Know how scarey the bleeding is from my own experience this last week - now settled. If no pain probably all okay -a bout a quarter of all women having spotting in their first trimester and most gone to have normal pregnancy but if you have pain/fever/cramps that is more concerning. But I would ask you maternity carer to organise an ultrasound and a beta test for you just to be sure. It will hopefully minimise the stress.

I am having my scan tomorrow and panicking there will be no heartbeat again. My beta still rising but did not double in last 3 days.. deja vue? Nothing I can do to change outcome , just trying to fill in the time until scan.

Take care and good luck
Sharyn in New Zealand


----------



## Marielou

Morning, 

Just wanted to wish Starfish all the best for tomorrow (or is it today?)    

Alison - As Viv says, I had lots and lots of bleeding in early pregnancy, I was brown spotting non-stop weeks 4-13! Plus, two very heavy red bleeds at 4 and 10 weeks.  Was very scarey and many times I felt I'd never get past 12,20,24 etc weeks but bleeding in pregnancy is not always bad news.    But it is always scary!  I'd ring your GP or local EPAU (early pregnancy assessment unit - usually situated in the maternity section) - and impress on them your journey and ask for an early reassurance scan.   

Viv - Very cute about Daniel's shoes - a friend of mine with baby the same age has just bought her son the 'pre-walker' shoes as he's cruising everywhere, they look HUGE!  He's a size 3 - Ethan is teeny still, his feet are a size 1    and he's in no hurry to cruise or walk anyway, save us money for a while    

Sam mn - Glad Nathan is putting on weight so well.    I keep getting people calling Ethan, Nathan     - he even has two christening/birth cards saying 'Nathan Jack' !    I got the contraception talk, then the 'well, it might happen' talk  

Stephanie - Sorry to hear about the bleed, but glad to know baby is doing well.  Won't be long until you feel him moving now.   

Sam (GIA) - Ethan has reverted to a non-sleeper now, so I can sympathise! 

Well, I'd better go, Ethan's grumpy and Mark has dissapeared   so much for me time!!

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Everyone,


Lizi - Hope your D/H is ok and the tests show just what you want.

Sharyn - Best of luck for your scan.

Steph - Glad the CVS test went well, best of luck with the results.

Sam - Sorry the doc upset you, people just dont understand.

Viv - Hope you and the boys are well.

Sarah - Sorry your doc upset you, seems to be common now.


Hope you all are well, ive got my wee brothers surprise 30th on saturday night, we had planned to leave Hannah with my MIL overnight but i just cant do it so we are only going for a few hours and coming back early to get her, D/H is trying to get back into shape again so he's not drinking.


Hope you all are well,


xdebsx


----------



## Marielou

Just seen on another thread your news Alison - many many congrats!!!!   

Marie xxx


----------



## Alison0702

[fly]    *WOOHOO IT'S TWINS*     [/fly]

Well, as you can see from the message above, everything was more than ok at the scan. 
I must admit, I was feeling a lot more hopeful after the bleeding stopped although when we arrived at the hospital we were both really nervous. We had to wait for 40 minutes too to go in, so that made it worse. Evenutally went in, she moved the scanner around my tummy and then said to give her a few moments. Well I started to feel a bit worse thinking she couldnt find anything..then she said "Well, there's 2 babies and 2 heartbeats". We both just burst into tears, it was the best day of my life I can tell you. So she had a good look around, and we saw them and their little heartbeats One measured 15.4mm and the other 15.6mm so they are a nice size. 
My face is hurting from smiling...soo soo happy.


----------



## LiziBee

Great news Alison


----------



## starfish3

Hi All

Great news for Alsion. What a relief. Replied on another thread.

Phew -good news for me too. Though a little more spotting last 2 days, 1 happy baby 6w6d with heartbeat, all 8mm of him/her. Couldn't believe my eyes - truly thought it wa gonna be a replay mc in 2006. But bo - another crisis point and long wait over..until the next saga. I am sure I will take no time at all to find something else to stress about but not today!

Hope everyone has a great weekend (already Friday afternoon here)
Ciao
Sharyn in New Zealand


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Everyone,


Sharyn - Congrats, glad the scan went well, its amazing to see your baby for the 1st time.

Alison - OMG twins, double the trouble but twice the fun, double congratulations.

Lizi - Hope your D.H is ok after the tests.


Its official, my D/H is great, i was looking at the Willow tree figures yesterday as i was going to buy the grandfather one for Hannahs Grandads for fathers day but the shop only had 1 so we gave it to my FIL as my dad lives in Fife i didnt see him on fathers day but i will see him tomorrow and i had forgotten all about the figure so i was looking online yesterday for one and d.h said that he would just go into the shop and get it as they have them back in again and he brought one home for us, its called "New Life" its a mum and dad holding a baby, its gorgeous, so now we have a wee collection of them, i got one from work then i left of a mum holding a baby, Ed has his Fathers day one and we have the new one, i love them, it was so sweet of him to get it too.  He also thinks im mad as i bought Hannah a Baby Darlings cream velvet dress to wear on Xmas Day, it was a bargain though, i also got a Sarah-Louise one that says 12 months on it but it fits her just now, they must be made small, does anyone else find this, her Mayoral dresses are also small made i think, maybe its just European sizing, sorry i ramble a bit,

Hope you all are well,

xdebsx


----------



## sam mn

deb your dh sounds lovely.

shaun congrats on the scan, glad all is ok.

alison congrats on  the twins

lizzi sorry to here dh poorly. hope all his test come back fine.

nathan is being a littlepickle over last few days. doesnt want to b e put done at all. if he is asleep and i attemt to put him down he wakes screaming. i m attempting one handed typing at mo. feeling a bit low as i resorted to bottle of formular before bed last night as im so tried. he is still feeding every 2hrs. i felt like i was letting him down. but it worked. hew slept for 5hrs. funny tho i kept waking so didnt get anymore sleep.

hope ev eryone is well

sam
xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Alison, good news and congrats on the twins. Wow!

Sharyn, I am glad your scan went well. 

Debs, I have seen all your posts on prams, do you work for Mutsy? It is now on my short list!!!

Samm, it looks like you are going to need a baby carrier!! 

big hello to all

Steph


----------



## DiamondDiva

Steph - No i dont , but i do love it and it was by far the best pram i tried, i also loved the look of it because it was unusual and its so robust, and with 2 dogs to walk i need something that is strong, sturdy and will last till Hannah is steady enough on her feet to walk everywhere with me which i dont think usually happens till they are about 2 or 3, TBH i did a lot of on-line research before i went to look for a pram and for me it was either going to be the Mutsy or the Bugaboo Chameleon and i wanted something practical but i also wanted it to look good too and for me after trying them out a few times it was the Mutsy that stood out, im lucky to have a very large pram centre here in Glasgow that carries all the prams you can imagine so we were able to test out the ones we liked and i also knew i didnt want a gloomy colour, i wanted something nice and bright, i found that the majority were in dark blues and greys, def not for me.  The steering took a lot of getting used too but i think i have the hang of it now, i love the fact that i can take Hannah straight from the car still in her seat and just click it in place, the carry cot is great as we used it for Hannah to sleep in when we were on holiday and she is still using it just now as she is too small to go in the seat part.  I suppose that i sound like a sales lady    but i just love this pram, it also has something called a Duo-seat so that if we are blessed with another baby they can both ride in the same pram without us having to buy another one.


----------



## Marielou

Starfish - many congrats on that precious little heartbeat!   

Tamsin - Am I right in thinking you have a sling?  I wish I'd had one for Ethan since birth, nut am desperate for one now.  Could you reccomend one?

Marie xxx


----------



## viviennef

OMG Alison, twins! Congratulations, you must be over the moon. So glad everything is ok.

Sharyn - great news on your scan. It's always such a relief when you get first scan and see the heartbeat.

Debs - Aw to your DH. The Willow Tree figures are lovely. I got one from my friend and it shows a mother holding a baby and it says 'enjoying a quiet moment of tenderness' I'm actually still waiting for my quiet moment  .

Sam mn - it's hard going when they want to be held all the time. Don't feel too bad about giving formula, at least it gave you a bit of a break.

Lizi - hope everything is alright with your DH. When do you get the results?

Marie - I wouldn't bother getting Ethan shoes until he's properly walking. They cost a fortune and only last a few weeks. What we do is get the boys measured at Clarks to get the correct size then go on ebay and buy the shoes there for a fraction of the price.

We're taking Jamie to see Shrek 3 tomorrow with my friends little boy. This will be Jamie's first time at the pictures so really looking forward to it. My friend is then going to take Jamie overnight tomorrow and my parents are having Daniel overnight so we're going to get a long lie in, yay! Just hope Jason doesn't get any ideas thinking his luck is in. Will have to develop a headache  !

Viv xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

just a quick note to tell you the result from FMC for CVS is good. We got confirmation that its is a boy.

So now happy and starting to think that I can believe in this miracle and even DH is really happy now.

Steph


----------



## stephanie1

Marie

I spend a bit of time searching the web and found mumsnet:
http://www.mumsnet.com/rev/slings/7.html

Steph

/links


----------



## going it alone

Sorry Just a quickie from me

Sharyn Congrats !n seeing your little one for the first time.

Alison - Congrats, remember that although they're double trouble, they'realso twice as nice! Enjoy it.

Steph - Great on the CMV results.

Sam - Like you I now wake at 5 whether the girls do or not!

Lizi - Must catch up soon. Hope all is well with DH. Can't believe Rosa is one soon.

Hi to all I've missed, sorry but my internet is dodgy and my bed is calling.

Love Sam xx


----------



## LiziBee

Steph - best news I've had all week!
Marie - I love my ring sling http://www.littlepossums.co.uk/slings/ring-slings.htm
debs - ahhh, what a cutie!
sam mn - babies will cluster feed in the evening to promote more milk production, do check his latch though as a poor one can make it worse and mean they wake more often. Good luck.

It's Dh's birthday tomorrow and the good news is he's beginning to feel a bit better (still waiting on scan results though). Bad news is I have come down with diarrhea again and haven't been able to get out to get him anything so I've just now typed him up a list of promise presents.

love to all
Lizi.x

/links


----------



## LiziBee

its all gone quiet....was it something I said?


----------



## going it alone

[fly]Happy 1st Birthday Rosa[/fly]

I have got that right haven't I?

Love and hugs
Sam, Elsbeth and Amelie


----------



## evelet

It has gone a bit quiet lizibee hasn't it?

discussions are raging over in the lesbians using donor sperm thread over what the thread name should be etc. i think that's distracting all the LBGT women from posting here a bit!

I am very nervous this week because I'm waiting for ros to have her scan on Friday morning. I've taken Friday off work so we can go to London to see my family straight after. I'm so hoping everything is ok but can't help but worry. Ros will be 8 wks pg on Friday (we think...its so complicated with IVF)


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Belated happy birthday for little Rosa. What did you organise for her Lizzy? I hope you got that treasure picture with her,  the cake and the ONE candle that may all have in our albums!!!!!

Evelet, good luck for the scan on Friday!  By the way Lesbian thread or not we all are in the same boat! Except that you do not have to go through  your partner tests!!! 

as for me nothing much, work and sleep as usual and waiting for Friday too as I am off to Wimbledon. DH's aunt won ticket on the national ballot and asked me to go with her. I am a very keen tennis player, when not PG!

have a good day all

Steph


----------



## DiamondDiva

Happy 1st Birthday Rosa  ​


----------



## Marielou

*[size=20pt]
     
Happy 1st Birthday
Rosa!
     
Hope you have a wonderful day with 
Mummy and Daddy!

Marie and Ethan xx*​​
Can't believe I missed it, Lizi, so sorry! I thought it was the 5th?!   Did you have a lovely day? What did you do and can you see your living room for new toys?! 

Marie xxx


----------



## LiziBee

awww, thanks! Rosa had a lovely day. (No candles though, daddy gets phototropic migraines so we tend to avoid them and no party due to the poor health of the parents! we will make up for it on holiday - if we are allowed to go, still waiting on test results!!!
Hopefully wont be back on here until 25th July after lots of R&R
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Lizzy hope your DH's result will be ok. 

I have a question to you experienced ladies. I have had a bit of a discomfort and bleed just above vagina in the sensitive area.
I went to see the GP (the work one/private) and told him I was PG. He gave me gynopevaryl and I wanted to check if any of you had used this cream onthe outside and in the vagina. He told me that if I had an infection on the outside it was very likely that it was also on the inside so I should put it in too. I have sent a text to MW but not sure if she will reply. The doc checked his book so it should be ok.

What do you recon? 

Thanks

Steph


----------



## evelet

I have no experience of this but must say i would want to check it with the midwife first. Mind you, I don't trust doctors so i'm prob just a bit crazy in that respect.

hope its all ok for you.

Happy B'day to Rosa too!


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Happy belated birthday to Rosa, can't believe she's one already! Lizi, hope you get to go on your holiday.

Stephanie - did you manage to get hold of your midwife?

Evelet - hope all goes well with the scan.

I had to take yesterday off work as Jamie had a temperature during Wednesday night and got up yesterday covered in spots. Took him to the docs who confirmed it's chicken pox so no doubt Daniel will get it as well. I've got to keep Jamie away from nursery until the spots crust and heal over, poor wee soul, he looks terrible.

Going out with a couple of friends tonight but I really can't be bothered. I'm just going to drive as I can't handle the terrible hangover the next day. I must be getting old!

Hi to everyone else,

Viv xxx


----------



## sam mn

hi all

as usual one handed typing 

steph glad all ok with cmv test. you must be so relived. i agree with evlet i dont trust gps.

happy belated bday to rosa. hope dh results all ok and you have agood holiday lizzi.

evelet good luck for dp scan today.

sam
xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Samm and Evelet I do not trust them either, they judge everything by what you tell them so what is the point in seeing one! Might as well go to the chemist!!! 
In France I would have seen a gynecologist and he would have looked at the thing! My MW told me it was OK so relieved and using the cream as in all magasines they say that you have to cure this when you ar PG.

How is everyone, I was in Wimbledon yesterday and enjoyed the Tennis. It just reminded me that I have not played for 4 months. I have already looked and I should be able to start again when Baby will be 4 months!!!

Hope you are all well

need to keep short as I have family around

Steph


----------



## sarahjj

Hi all

Sorry haven't posted in ages, but I've been trying to keep up with all your news. Hope all bumps & babies are doing well. Not long to go for some of you now - hope you are all doing OK.

Belated happy 1st birthday to Rosa!!

I'm back at work now. Charlotte has settled in really well to nursery - she loves playing with the all the toys and activities there and gets lots of fuss from everyone as she is the youngest there. It is such a relief that she is so happy there, though I still miss her  . We do try and make the most of our evenings and weekends together though.

love to everyone
Sarah
xx


----------



## evelet

its hard when they do go to nursery. my dp did like being back at work (its less tiring apparently!) but is glad to be home full time with our ds now. we moved 200 miles so we could afford it!

had the scan at Care Nottingham on Friday and all is well. One healthy strong heartbeat, good size, all fine. We are much relieved and now waiting to hear back from midwife. Even though we told the doctor's receptionist that we had actually SEEN our baby at the scan she just kept saying "well IF you are pregnant the midwife will see you". I said "well we know she is pregnant as we have just had scan at the iVF clinic" and she said "yes well IF YOU ARE PREGNANT the midwife will contact you"



anyway, hopefully she will ring ros tomorrow. I would like to get it sorted as I want the 12 week scan booked around our holiday! we have been told by our consultant to refuse the usual blood tests chekcing for downs etc as they won't work following IVF drugs but that a nuchal scan is worth having. we had one free in London as it was their standard practice but i'm not sure about here. I'm lookinginto a private scan just in case.

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Sarah - Glad Charlotte has settled in well at nursery, lovely to hear from you.

Evelet - Think that woman is   

Steph - You'll be lucky to find the time to play once your baby arrives, hope you are well.

Viv - Have the boys got chicken pox?

Marie - Hope you and Ethan are well.

Sam Mn - How is Nathan now, does he still want to be held all the time?

Sam - Hope you and the girls are ok.

Alison - Are you starting to show now?


We got Hannah her 1st xmas pressie last week, its a Lottie Ladybird rocker from M&P, even got her a dress to wear on xmas day, i know   , im waiting on a coat to arrive to match the dress, they are by Baby darlings, i love their clothes, do any of you find that the european sizes are a bit smaller than UK sizes, Hannah has quite a few european clothes and they always seem smaller than the ones from Next and Debenhams.  Had to get new glasses as Hannah loves to flip them off my face when she is being fed, they are rimless ones so quite flimsy and one of my lenses got chipped when she flipped them off the other day so i had to get ones with a proper frame, got 2 pairs just in case.  Hannah is teething just now and there is 1 tooth just waiting to break through her gum, i check every day to see if its through yet, she's not been too bothered by it though thankfully.


Hope you all are well. 


xdebsx


----------



## stephanie1

Hi Girls

Debs, even for adult the european sizes are smaller than UK sizes! You have to be thin in France otherwise you are obese. I can tell you that for someone who is a size 14 that I feel much more comfortable in the UK and noone looks at me strangely! 
I guess you are right and I will see for the tennis but I was planning on putting DH on babysitting tasks!!!! on the week end! 

Evelet, hope you get the phonecall from the MW, that lady is weird, why would you go to make an appointment if you had not at least done one or 2 pregnancy tests!!!! 

Sarah, good to hear from you and may I ask if you looked into different options for Charlotte? Nursery. child minder... do you work far from home? I am starying to check the options as some people say that it may be tricky to get a place sometimes?

Marie, hope you are well now your PC is  working again

Viv, I hope Jamie is better

Lizi, how is DH?

Sam, how are your girls and how are you coping back to work?

aa big hello to Samm, Alison, Sharyn hope you are well and to anyone I may have missed.

CKbe you must be near now? 

Sarw, hope you are well too

Steph


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

It's really quiet on here, where is everyone? 

Jamie is now on the mend from chicken pox and no sign so far of Daniel getting it but that could still come. I'm hoping he doesn't get it this time as he's getting his MMR next week and I don't want him to miss that.

He is now walking about really well and climbing everything. Yesterday I went to the kitchen to put a cup away, came back and he was standing on top of Jamie's wee table  . Wee monkey!

Hope everyone is well,

Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya

Wow, it is quiet on here, isn't it?!  I've been all emotional today, just about a friend's pregnancy - very happy for her of course, but weepy for me .... of course, I know how lucky we have been, but I just wish we could have achieved a pregnancy naturally. (I don't mean without donor, I mean without IVF) 

Oh well, so many positve things - Ethan seems to becomme more of a little personality each and every day, and I don't know what I'd do without him.  Probably sleep    Oh yes, had a funny thing happen the other day  -the cat leapt up on the side (which she isn't allowed to do) and I said 'Oh Lola, you scared Mummy'    

How is everyone, bumps and babes?  I see we have a new baby with us - Colly's James.    So, so pleased to see her news!

Marie xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Marie, I hope that your emotional moments are only moments!  
I guess some are luckier than other on the fertility route but and some pop babies like they are breathing and we can't. I guess you may also have had the same comments as me: you 've had IVF for the first and the scon could come naturally and you know that this is impossible! But not everyone knows of us using a donor as there is no need. Anyway, I amreally happy that it has worked and we willhave a baby.  

Colly's news is great, cannot wait to see a picture Colly if James! 

Viv, hope that Daniel did not get the chicken pox! How is Jamie?

It is indeed quiet. I have my 20 weeks scan this afternoon and I alsoreceived the CVS result on Monday, all clear. So I was finally feeling all well when I got some dried blood on Tuesday lunch. That did not bother me too much except that I also noticed too small bolbs gelee like and I called the MW who thought that it may have been the Mucus plug. So I was in tears worried and at work.  I was advsed to goto a hospital local to my work in London which I did and they confirmed that all was OK and took a swab.I am guessing now that I may have an infection and I am waiting to get that result, hoefully I can get it over the phone before I have my scan and consultant appointment. 
Did this happen to anyone? I have read on a French forumof someone who had this nd was given a course of antibiotics!

Well that is it for me, is everyone already on holidays?

Steph


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Marie -   A friend of a friend has just had her 4th child, not planned and i dont think she was too happy about being PG again, im just so sad that i'l probably never get to experience it again, i know how extremely lucky we are to have Hannah but im longing for a 2nd child already and have been for a few months now   i know we have 1 miracle already but cant help wishing for a 2nd.  Both Ed and i hate it when people say that "you dont know how lucky you are" because she's such a laidback baby who never cries and is happy all the time, but we do know exactly how lucky we are, its so annoying, i'll never forget our TX journey and i know not everyone isnt as lucky as we are.  Did you get a sling?

Colly - Huge Congratulations on the safe arrival of James.

Viv - How are the boys?  Hope they are well.

Steph - Hope its nothing, When do you get the results?

Tamsin - Hope you are well.


Big   to everyone,

xdebsx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie -  . It's never easy hearing of someone getting pregnant easily. How is Ethan sleeping now?

Stephanie - glad your CVS result was clear. How did your 20 week scan go?

Deb - do you think you will try any treatment for another baby? 

Well, things have been difficult here. Not only did Daniel get chicken pox but I've got it as well! I've never had it before and I've been really ill with it. I'm covered in spots, especially my face. I had to go to the doctors today to get a sick line for work and I was so embarrassed as I could see people looking at me. Anyway, I'm off for 2 weeks so just hope the spots fade a bit by then.

Other news is that Jason and I are finally getting married! We've been engaged for nearly 6 years so thought it was about time we actually tied the knot. We've booked it for Sept 15th. It's going to be a very informal thing. A service at the church then a buffet after it. Just hope these spots are away or I'll have to wear a balaclava! We're going to having Jamie and Daniel wearing kilts hopefully. I can't wait to see how cute they are!

Hi to everyone else,

Viv xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Great news about the wedding Viv, congratulations!!! It sounds like my best friend with 2 daughters and engaged but not married yet! Hope you are not too itchy at the moment?

Debs, if you try again how long are you thinking before you start again! 

Sarw, I hope you are well? Did you get your 20 weeks scan?

As for me my 20 weeks scan went fine and I was disapointed because they made their measurements, printed a picture of baby but you cannot even see the baby on the picture and the only amazing thing I saw was his feet and toes!!!  I also did the scan in 2 sessions because he would not move so I walked and hovered side to side as I learned at my first yoga class last week and he did move and they took his heart measurement. 
My family (all in France and French cannot understand why I still have ot seen a gynecologust or obstetrician, it is scary to see how little checks we have when pregnant here). 
As for the swabs I managed to get the results over the phone and there was no infection so I was pleased with this. The only thing is that I still have no-one specialised to discuss these with! Sorry about the moaning!

Well hope you are all well? Marie? Samm, Sam, Lizzy, Evelel, Sarahjj, Colly, Tamsin and everyone else I have missed.

Steph


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Viv - Huge Congrats on setting the date, its 2 days after my 10th anniversary, are you going to have the boys in kilts?, Im sure the spots will be away by then, No, i cant see us trying any more TX, i mentioned to Ed about having another SA to see wether wew would have a reasonable chance at TTC naturally or even trying ICSI after a while if the TTC naturally doesnt work but he doesnt want to go through all that again and i cant really blame him, i'll leave it just now but if the longing for another child gets too much then i'll broach the subject again with him, he's of the mild that if it happened once it can happen again, and as much as i want to beleive it i have to be realistic.

Steph - How did the scan go?

Marie - Hope you and Ethan are well.

Colly - Looking forward to seeing you post here.


I cant beleive that Hannah's almost 6 months, i dont know where the time has gone, We are going out for lunch on Wednesday to celebrate her Half Year Birthday.


Hope you all are well,


xdebsx


----------



## LiziBee

HI! Just got back from my hols (see http://family.webshots.com/album/560028852rWWTeO?vhost=family for the best of the Rosa pics)
DH is slowly getting better and has gone back to work today, I'm also supposed to be working so will have to post more later.
Love to all
Lizi.x

/links


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizi - Rosa looks so big, she doesnt look like a 1 year old, if i didnt know what age she was id say she was about 2, glad you enjoyed your holiday and glad to hear that your d.h is on the mend.


----------



## Hippy

Hello to those that remember me from the donor thread   Can you believe it has been 16 months (!) since sadly my donor journey had to end unsuccessfully - but I have some more exciting news to share  ! After having a year out to nurse a very crushed heart and emotions, my lovely hubby and I came to the same place in our hearts and minds   of wishing to apply to adopt. 

Well a few months ago we started the assessment process, and are now in the home study stage, and are feeling both excited   and somewhat apprehensive   We won't know until probably March/April next year (at the earliest) if we will be approved by the LA panel to adopt, but for now our hearts are full of hope that we are slowly getting nearer to our reality that our ready made family are out there for us . 

I can't deny it has been one hell of rough a journey to get even to this stage, but I just wanted to share with you guys that Hippy and her hubby are making good progress   and from the darkest of times there now is some hope   I don't tend to post on FF at all these days (part of my healing process was I needed to move on from all things IF tx related)  but couldn't resist a quick pop on to just say hi  to some much thought after old buddies  . 

Huge hugs to all of you and your adorable littles ones, plus those of you still enduring the donor journey, may much blessing find you all.
Love 
your old buddy
Hippy  
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Aw Hippy, its lovely to see you back posting again, im so happy that you were able to move forward and draw a line under the TX, it must have been an extremely agonising decision to make, but there is a family out there for you to love and cherish.  I wish you the very best of luck and wishes going through the adoption process.

xDebsx


----------



## Marielou

Hippy, Its SO lovely to see you here and posting, I SO miss you here!  Please please do keep us updated with your exciting news, we want to hear all about it! 

Lizi - OMG, Rosa is so, so pretty  - she's gorgoeus! 

Vivienne - OMG many congratulaitons! Oooh I love a good wedding!  Fab news! 

Stephanie - Glad your scan went well, I was always amazed at toes etc!  Sorry the photo they gave you wasn't good though  

Debs - Isn't it scarey how fast it goes?! I was talking about Ethan's birthday today, how scarey?!  

My friend who anoounced her pregnancy had her scan, its twins. Thrilled for her, but so broody and wishing we could have a sibling for Ethan (we will be trying, but its not as simple as that, is it!?)  

Marie xxx


----------



## beech

hi peeps, 1st post so be gentle with me, as u have probably seen our sig we have had our fair share of bad luck along the way but hopefuly we have turned a corner with this ED, we had two good grade embies transfered on the 22/6/07 and got a BFP two weeks later, we our due a 5.5 wek scan on tuesday and we are really looking forward to it despite all the worrying and sleepless nights thinking about the scan...worse than the TWW!!, so hopefully all goes well and will keep u all up to date, so all the best to all on here what ever stage u are at and try to stay sane through it all


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Hippy - that's so strange, I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering how you were. So glad you've decided to go with adoption. Have you been watching the series on adoption on BBC1 last week? It was really good. Please keep us updated on how things go.

Beech - hi and welcome to the thread. Best of luck with your scan on Tuesday. I also wating for the first scan worse than the 2ww! Let us know how it goes.

Marie - have you made any decsions about when you will try for another baby?

Lizi - Rosa is gorgeous. Glad your DH is getting better.

Better go, just on here quickly before the next BB comes on. How sad am I!

Viv xxx


----------



## beech

Thanks Viv....i think u should get out more..watch BB i would rather stick pins in my eyes


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Beech - Huge Congrats on the BFP, i can imagine how excited you are to have your 1st scan tomorrow, let us know how it goes.

Viv - How are the wedding plans coming along?

Marie - Cant beleive Ethan is almost 1, where does the time go?


Going to try and get Hannah to the baby clinic this afternoon to be weighed, we have weighed her on our home scales and she is around 17.5lbs so we have started looking for the next stage car seat, any advice on which one to get, we are seriously considering the Bebe Confort Axiss and the Maxi-Cosi Tobi, will need to try and find out again if our car has an Isofix point.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,

Debs, He isn't almost one, he's still a newborn!!!!!!!     
I've been having a sneaky look at next stage car seats although we're some way off needing one, as Ethan is still only just over 15lbs.  They do say baby should be sitting unassisted for some time (10-20 minutes) before moving them into next stage, and apparently its safer to keep them rearward facing as long as possible (until their head reaches the top of the car seat) - ok, boring stuff over    (can you tell I've been talking to a mothercare fitter?!!!) I really like the Maxi-cosi tobi, or the Priori, I have heard that toddlers can get their arms out of the tobi quite easily so I'm taking my 22 month old escape artist niece down to mothercare with me this weekend to try it out   - I'll probably be buying later on this year/in january sales but it'll be nice to see what an almost-2 year old looks like in them.  Both my sisters have the Brittax Eclipse as does my mum and they're all happy with the seat. 

Beech - Hello and welcome!  All the best for your scan!   

Viv - We're having FET in Jan/feb, as we're allowed to have natural cycle FET while BF.  

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - on a natural FET do they time it to do the ET at your OV time?, Gosh if i were you id be wishing it was January already. Hannah can sit herself, but not for very long, we are a little way off from actually using the 2nd stage seat but i wanted to have a look to see what was out there and then decide which one we like best, i had a look at the Which site and the Netmums one too but their reviews are a little old now, i really like the Bebe Confort Axiss but because its so new there are no reviews on it and no one on here seems to have it, i dont see it on the mothercare site yet (we were gifted with mothercare vouchers for the car seat) if they dont carry it then i'll just use the vouchers for our Cotbed mattress and buy the car seat.


----------



## beech

Just one more sleep now for the scan tomoz    totally driving us crazy at the mo ahhhh!!

debs thanks for the kind words and wot a little treasure u have there  

marie thanks and will let u all know tomorow


----------



## LiziBee

Just a quickie as I'm at work...
Re carseats; we got this one for Rosa http://www.britax.co.uk/ProductDetail.jsp?pid=26&cid=6&type=1
Its a 0 to 1 group seat, Britax Secura, First Class Si ultra. It has a 'lie-flat' option for babies under 15lbs and a good recline when rear facing. It's much cooler than the travelsystem carseat and in short I'm really pleased with it, however at £130 it wasn't cheap! 
Hope that helps,
Lizi.x

PS Marie BF and FET?! I am sooooooo jealous!! Wish we had frosties.

/links


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Beech: [fly][fly]CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP[/fly][/fly]
Hope your scan will be fine tomorrow and that you will feel that it is real.

Lizi: I have looked both at Britax and Maxi Cosi and I am opting for the Maxi Cosi so that I can use it with a travel system. However the Britax you describe with the lie flat option is interesting. The only thing is I think that we will do only one long journey by car when he will be 3-4 months to drive to Paris and the Loire Valley so I was wondering about the 3 hours that is supposed to be the max for a day in a car seat!! On a one off it should be ok. What do you think?

Marie, what does BF mean? I also wish we had frosties as we may not have the same donor, in Belgium they are starting to be less donors and they cannot reserve it for a couple! :-(

Hippy, I wish you good luck with the adoption process. Let us know when you get to milestones 

I have been to the MW this morning and there is nothing to say much, I have finally took a plunge and bought one baby clothing item!!!

Steph

Viv, hope your plans are coming along nicely


----------



## sarahjj

Hippy - lovely to hear from you. Good luck with the adoption process   

Good to see all the tips about car seats - we are just looking into getting a forward facing one too  

Steph - lovely to start buying baby clothes!! 
Yes - we looked into lots of different options for childcare, but settled on the nursery we are using as the staff there are all so lovely and all the children seem so happy. Charlotte loves it luckily, but it is a very difficult decision to make. We had to book a place before she was even born as there are long waiting lists in our area for nurseries.

Marie - lovely to have plans for Jan/ Feb - very exciting!!! Hope Ethan is doing OK  

Debs - hope Hannah is OK. Wow - 6 months already!

Beech - good luck for your scan  

Lizi - hope DH is better now. 

Viv - hope you are feeling better now. Congratulations on setting your wedding date - good luck with the planning!

Hi to everyone else

Sarahjj
x
xx


----------



## ckbe

Hi all..... haven't been on here for a while as not getting that much oppurtunity to get on a computer.....

So baby Erin arrives safely on 25th July..... she's absolutely perfect and my DH completely dotes on her so no concerns at all about him being able to bond...... nights are hard as she just wants to feed over and over again but she's putting on weight so I shouldn't grumble..... DH went back to work on Wednesday and is hurrying home every day desperate to see her......

We're planning our wedding for 24th May next year with a honeymoon in Barbados...... should be amazing......and then we'll think about trying again as we have enough of the same donor for a few more cycles...... we'll just stick to IUI - if it doesn't work I think we'll just be happy with what we have - we realise how lucky we've been......

Looking forward to getting loads of advice - this baby business is a constant leaning process!

C x


----------



## DiamondDiva

CK -     Huge Congrats on the safe arrival of baby Erin     , and congrats on setting a date for your wedding, and a honeymoon in Barbados sounds wonderful, parenthood is the most amazing and wonderful thing as im sure you have experienced, congrats again.

Sarah - Hope you got my PM.

Steph - Have you decided which Travel System you are going for?  We have the Maxi-cosi too and love it.

Lizi - Thanks for the link.

Marie - Boots.com have 20% off all of their carseats at the moment.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Ckbe, I am glad that your DH is bonding with Erin. Good news. 

Debs, you have convinced me on the Mutsy and I just need to find some time to go and check it out. I am considering the 4 rider light ir the urban rider. 

I hope you are all well and that the weather will get better this month.
Anyone has any holidays coming up soon?

Steph


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just a very quick post before bed.

Ckbe - congratulations on the birth of Erin. The sleepless nights are rough but it does get better, I promise! Congratulations on your forthcoming wedding. Great date as well (also Daniel's birthday!)

Things all arranged for our wedding here. Took the boys to get fitted for kilts at the weekend. OMG, how cute was Daniel! Can't wait to see them all dressed up on the day. MIL is being a pain, posted about it on the Relationships thread. Daniel is now saying 'hiya' to everyone and waving bye bye as well. He's so funny.

Hi to everyone else,

Viv xxx


----------



## sarahjj

Viv - Bet the boys look gorgeous in their kilts!

Steph - hope you are doing OK  

Debs - did you PM me?? Didn't get it   Hope Hannah is OK  

Ck - hope Erin is OK. Good luck with the wedding plans - sounds fantastic!

Hi to everyone else.

Well, our news is that we have started trying again!! We have the option of using the same donor again just until the end of this year, when that donor can no longer be used. We had an appointment with the consultant and are able to start DIVF again straight away! Its all a bit surreal at the moment but as we will just have this one chance to try again with the same donor we have decided to give it one try!! Whatever happens, I am just so grateful to have Charlotte, so am trying not to think about it all too much!

Sarah
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Sarah - Aw hun, best of luck with your next cycle,  Sorry, i got you mixed up with Tibbelt, she made a lovely announcement over on the Donor thread and i PM'd her, sorry, but i got you both mixed up.

Viv - I read your post about your MIL, can she maybe sew 2 ribbons onto the cushion so the rings can be tied to it, i know it wont solve the problem but its just an idea.


----------



## LiziBee

Sarah - SNAP! I've just heard that we have an appointment for Saturday!!! Scary stuff! I think my first question will be "do we have enough for DIUI or does it have to be DIVF?"

Ckbe - she looks gorgeous 

Must go to meeting....
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizi - Very best of luck for Saturday


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Viv, I hope that your big day will be nice and feel like a dream. 

Liz and Sarah, wow, tx again, good luck with it. 

For me nothing to say much, I really felt our baby move a lot today and that was an experience! It is always nice to feel him move as I find it reassuring.  I have decided to start looking at the supermarket to buy items for my lists when they are on offer so that will keep me busy for a while. 
Also waiting for my hols, 1 week, at the ed of August when we'll go to the South of France where my mum is on holidays.

Hope everyone else is keeping well

Steph


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Wow, Sarah and Lizi, best of luck for trying again, very exciting!

Stephanie - it's always lovely to feel your baby move. Good idea on stocking up. I think Tesco are doing a third off all nappies up till the 18th.

Deb - how are things with you?

Things fine here. I've still not spoken to MIL but I've got to take Daniel over tomorrow as she looks after him while I'm at work so we'll see how it goes. Bet she doesn't mention anything about it.

Daniel had his MMR and PCV booster yesterday. Doesn't seem to have affected him so far. I'm having my hen night next Saturday. Can't wait, it's been ages since I've been out.

Viv xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI,

Viv - We are fine, Hannah is loving her food, trying a combo of BLW and ordinary spoon feeding and its working great, but very messy    the dogs love it though.  We had her weighed the other day and she is now 17lbs and the HV is really pleased with her, need to get some safety things for the house now as she is trying to crawl.  Did Daniel have the combined MMR jab or 3 seperate ones?  We have just started thinking about it, i know its a bit early but the thread on the Parents chat board promted me to think about it.

Steph - I know Tesco and Boots have money off nappies just now and Boots also have 20% off most prams and car seats til the end of August.

Marie - How are you and Ethan?

Ck - How is Erin?  


We went to get Hannahs cotbed mattress yesterday from mothercare and got her a ride on car too and she loves it, we are using it as a rocker just now and it goes to a ride-on car in a couple of months,  we also went to Boots and got 3 bargain toys for £10 and 2 of them are still on the boots website for £15 and £18 so putting them away for Xmas i think or maybe her birthday.

Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## sam mn

hi ladies,

so sorry not been on line for ages, probably about a month but life has been v hectic but lovely.
nathan has finally got over having colic and is now a real contented baby, smiling, happy and cooing most of the time he is awake. i have manged to keep up with breast feeding but not expressing so give him one bottle of formular a day so dh can be involved. felt really guilty about it to start with but now ifeel that by doing this has meant it has been easier to carry on bf.
as well as life being full with our bundle of joy we have decided to move. our 2 bed house is just not big enough any more. i have found this quite hard and stressful as have had viewing of our house nearly every day so got to keep on top of things. and we have still not sold it yet.

anyway have not had chance to read through post yet so will try and catch up. there must be some babies born since i last came on.

hope you and your little ones are doing well.

sam
xxxx


----------



## sam mn

congrats to ckbe on birth of erin she looks adorable

sam
xxxx


----------



## Colly

Hi everyone,
Don't get on here much at the moment as Jimmy (as we call James) is keeping me busy. He is doing well and now weighs over 7lb. He is feeding every 2 - 3 hours and we are now exclusively bottlefeeding. Tried breast feeding but he hasn't taken to it - at first couldn't latch on and now I think is so used to the bottle that he finds the breast hard work. I have been expressing but am stopping that now as difficult to find the time to do it. Have been a bit sad about not breast feeding but he is here and is happy and healthy which are the main things. He is 4 weeks old today and already looks much bigger than when he was born.
Sarah and Lizi - Good luck with trying again.
Viv  - I hope your big day goes brilliantly.
Ckbe  - congratulations on setting the date.
Hello to everyone else.
love Collyx


----------



## LiziBee

Just a quickie from me as the in-laws are here. We saw the consultant and they are sending me for a HSG to decide if we can just do DI or if it has to be D-IVF again. So a bit of a non-event, however I'm still really excited that things are moving.
I do have a question though,  we have 12 vials of sperm and we want to keep 3 back for D-IVF if the DI doesn't work so there are 9 to 'play' with. The cons has suggested that consider doing some months with one 'basting' and some months with two. Given my age (36) and the limited supply how many of each would you  do? 
GTG - thanks!!
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizzi, I think i'd do 2 of the double bastings and 5 single ones if needed, i know there have been some girls who have had the double bastings, i think Anne might have had them, maybe some of the others can give you some advice regarding these.  Glad it went well for you, are you using IVF if the DIUI's are unsuccessful?

Colly - i had no end of problems with Hannah breastfeeding and i switched to formula too, Glad James is growing well and putting on weight.


----------



## Marielou

Lizzi - Hmmm I think I agree with Debs, or maybe 3x double bastings and then onto IVF?  That way you've got enough for 3x DIUI's, and 2 DIVF's, if needed? (and lets hope not, eh?!) 

Colly - Aaaaah well done on Jimmy's weight gain, I love his photo, sooo cute!

CKBE - I LOVE the photo of Erin, so cute!  Congratulations on her birth!

Sam - Well done on the breastfeeding, I'm really struggling now with constant nipple pain for the past 4 months, seeing a lactation consultant on thursday so hopefully finally get some help!  Good luck on the house move! We're doing our house up to sell, there is SO much work to do, we bought it as a 'project' 7 years ago, we'd only been TTC about a year or so and was hoping to do it up while brining up children but of course, it wasn't that easy and all our pennies went on IVF etc but we've now got a plan.  Want new bathroom/kitchen, new flooring throughout, new internal doors, and a few other bits and bobs.  Phew!

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Everyone,


Lizi - Have you had a think about your cycles?  Hoping you dont need to go to IVF for another  

CK - Erin is gorgeous, how is she getting on?

Marie - You sound like me, i need a new kitchen, bathroom and new flooring throughout, and a few internal new doors and i wouoldnt say no to a new front door, our house was new when we bought it 10 years ago and luckily we havent really had anything to do to it apart from painting but it could all do with replacing now.  Hope your lactation consultant can help with the pain you are having when BF.

Sam - Glad to hear that Nathan is well and is more contented now that the colic has gone, hope you are well and your home sells quickly, have you found somewhere new yet?


D/H has changed his mind about having more TX although he thinks its as simple of me taking Clomid or some other medication to boost my eggs    to get PG again as if it happened once it can happen again, im sick of hearing that from the PIL's, so it looks like we need to have another SA test done and see where we go from there.



Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## DiamondDiva

OMG, my wee baby has her 1st tooth, i cant beleive it, im not putting my fingers in her mouth again


----------



## Marielou

OMG debs, Ethan's still gummy! Think he'll still be gummy at 2     Am also gobsmacked at Hannah Crawling - Ethan is sooo not interested, he wants to walk   (as you can see from photo) - she's taken over him in weight, crawling and now teeth!    

Gotta go, Ethan wants some mummy time!  Off to the trafford centre today with my friend and her baby, I went out for a few hours on my own yesterdayand Mark had Ethan, got my hair cut and highlighted, I feel a million dollars!

Marie xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Debs,[fly][fly]JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE! [/fly] [/fly]    

steph


----------



## sam mn

marie i have alot of respect for you if you have continued to bf if you have been having problems. it sounds like you still have a project on your hands with your house. we have decided to buy something that doesnt need too much work this time so we can have some family time. dh spent sooooo much time doing this one up. we have found one and had our offer accepted. its lovely backs onto woods and a park, great for the dog and nathan. and will have a spare room in the hope that we will be lucky enough to have another littleone. already spoken to clinic about when we will need to go up for a consultation. dont want to leave it too long as i will be 37 this year.

debs how exciting to find hannahs first tooth.

lizzi good luck for your test. hope you can go for di.

hi to all

sam
xxx


----------



## wolla

Hi everyone

So sorry for not being on here fo sooooo long - never seem to have enough hours in the day, and I've been busy organising Thomas's christening too (it's this sunday - I'm praying the weather improves as we're having the party after in the garden and it's been really cold, foggy and wet up here for ages now)

Not had time to read back over the posts but just wanted to say good luck to Lizi & Sarah with tx (Sarah - wow, you're brave going again so soon - totally understand you wanting to use the same donor though, I would do exactly the same if we could have that chance!!)

Thomas is doing really well - he's 'cruising' round the furniture, and every now and again takes a leap into the middle of the room and ends up on his bum.  He's got 7 teeth and another almost through - am hoping for a bit of a rest from teething after this one as it's been constant since he was about 4 months.  He's such a little character, full of fun and mischief.  He's just started clapping too and is ever so pleased wih himself evrytime he does it.

Oops - best go, he's trying to eat the wallpaper

Love to evryone

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - lovely to hear from you. Hope the Christening goes well.

Marie - just goes to show how unique our babies all are! Hope you got some help with the nipple pain.

Still waiting for an appointment on the HSG, I've been told to expect it sometime next month. In the mean time all our blood tests have expired so we have to get the HIV and other stuff done. Most irritatingly however all our HFEA forms are out of date and have to be redone 
I've been thinking about our options and I think I would like to try a couple of single IUI's while still BF and  then if that doesn't work I promise to give up feeding Rosa myself and try again with a couple more singles before moving on to doubles.

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi, it's been ages since I've been on this thread. Just wanted to pop on and say hello. It's 3 weeks till my wedding and all going well. I had my hen night last Saturday and was very fragile on the Sunday. Not good if you've got two lively children to cope with!

Daniel and Jamie are doing really well. Daniel is really developing his wee personality and is quite a joker. He keeps switching the telly off when Jamie is watching it then he waits till Jamie puts it back on and  the minute Jamie sits down again, he runs over and switches it off again, wee monkey!

Hope everyone else is ok,

Viv xxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
So sorry that I've been so slack recently. My internet isn't working and my mum and dad's computer is in the spare room where my aunt and uncle are staying during their visit from Australia. Sorry but I won't have time to catch up on the posts that I've missed either.

Lizi - A double basting worked first time for me, but I wouldn't know what I would have done if I had a limited supply. Mr D told me I had young ovaries too so that might have helped me.

Viv - three weeks -wow! Bet you can't wait.

Wolla - Sounds like Thomas is coming on so well. The girls are both on the move now, Amelie's crawling and Libby swims across the floor. My auntie says I need eyes in my bum right now and I thnk she's right. The girls have both got two teeth, they both cut their first on the same day, and then 3 days later they both cut their second!

Since I last logged on I've sold my house and the girls have been Christened! It was on the hottest day of the year so I didn't need a cardigan after all Lizi! As soon as we left the church they spent the rest of the day in their nappies. Photos are on www.picasaweb.google.co.uk/poultontwins/Babies

I'm back to work tomorrow so should be able to catch up a bit more with regular internet access.

Love to all
Sam, Elsbeth and Amelie.
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone.


Sam - The girls are gorgeous, we have that baby walker too, i swore i'd never get one but caved in a couple of weeks ago, we also have the little yellow pinafore dress     Love their pics.

Viv - How was the Hen Nite?  Can you beleive its less than 3 weeks to go now, our 10th wedding anniversary is a couple of days before your wedding.

Wolla - Hannah tries to clap, she can manage doing it with my hands but not with her own yet, glad to hear that Thomas is doing well.

Marie - Did you get the help you needed for your nipple pain?  Hope you did, how is Ethan?


Hannah said MUM on saturday, dont think she meant to actually say it, she was babbling and it came out, i was almost   , i was so proud.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## SarW

Sam...I just wanted to say how cute the twins look in their christening outfits! What lovely photos!


----------



## wolla

Sam - the girls are adorable. I know what you mean about having eyes in your bum - it's bad enough with one of them on the move never mind 2.  

Debs - awww I bet it was lovely to hear Hannah say 'mum'.  Doesn't matter if it was only by accident - she did it.  Thomas has never even attempted it - he says dada all the time, and has done since he was about Hannah's age but nothing like the word mum has passed his lips.  

Viv - wow, only 3 weeks til the big day.  Are you all prepared?  Glad your hen night went well x

Thomas took 2 steps lat week - walking from my mum to me and he just let go and did it himself.  He did it a few times again the same day but hasn't attempted it again since.  His christening was on Sunday - we had lovely weather for it, which was lucky as the party was in the garden - we had the best time ever.  Thomas screamed as the vicar held him in the air to 'introduce' him, but apart from that seemed to enjoy himself.

Only 5 weeks until I start back at work.  They've finally agreed that I can go back part time so am not dreading it quite as much as I was.

Hi to everyone I've missed

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Debs - it's SO great when they do that!
Wolla - that's fab!

And talking of proud mums Rosa is walking independently too!! I'm such a proud mummy!  We were playing in the garden and I was holding her hand while she walked up the path and I honestly said "Rosa, you can let go of mummy's hand if you want to" and off she went! Fortunately I'd had the video camera out and so caught the second go on tape and she's doing it all the time now.

Also really proud of DH who really stood up to his sister. She was asking about what we were planning re: further treatment and then said something along the lines of "God works miracles, maybe it wont come to that and you can have one of your own naturally which would be even better". DH then gave a good and proper lecture about how Rosa IS his own daughter, how he couldn't wish for anything better because it didn't exist and how the whole infertility journey was worth it because it brought us to her. Don't get me wrong, SIL isn't mean or nasty but she certainly needed putting right and boy did she get it! Anyway she sent a card with an apology so I guess we will let it lie.

Viv - hope the weather holds out for the wedding!
Sam- glad the christening went well, lovely photos.
Marie - pleased to hear you got my little package!

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

HIya,

We're busy sorting out Ethan's birthday party - I know we've probably gone way OTT but we've waited years for this and I really feel the need to celebrate.  He's having a little party for other babies at various baby groups we go to at a local soft play centre on the saturday, then a little family get-together on the sunday and we're taking him to Monkey world on his birthday, the monday.  
I'm going to order his cake today, even thinking about it makes me fill up and feel all emotional.  

Ethan's getting so much stronger - still no sign of crawling but he does still manage to get around the room very well, not quite bum shuffling but he does move from toy to toy somehow!  He LOVES standing and will stand at his leapfrog learning table or the sofa for a good 10-15 minutes, but hasn't mastered cruising yet.  He also loves walking along with us holding onto his hands, its his favourite pasttime! 

Lizi - Well done to Rosa! Clever girl!    And well done to DH too, I have simillar issues with a member of my family, who keeps on about biology and how children born through donor/adopted or step-children are not 'real' members of the family    

Wolla - Clever Thomas!   My niece who is 5 weeks younger than Ethan is already walking and I am   at it!

Debs - Yes, finally got help re the nipple pain, and its made things so much easier.  Was just a question of feeding him in a different position, he feeds better on that side, and even better, theres minimal pain now!  

Sam - The girls look gorgeous in their christening outfits!

Marie xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - so very pleased to hear that you've got the nipple pain sorted. You've been an absolute saint to keep feeding through it, really brave. Who helped you get sorted in the end?

Lizi.xxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Just a quick message to say hello. Glad everyone is doing well.

Things are good here. Our wedding is next Saturday now and really looking forward to it. Everything is pretty much organised. Daniel had his first haircut at the barbers on Saturday and sat really well for it. I'm so looking forward to seeing the boys in their kilts but I just hope they walk down the aisle ok and don't run riot throughout the church!

Viv xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Viv - Are you getting excited?  I can imagine how gorgeous they will look in their wee kilts, im sure they will be beaming with pride walking up the aisle, and even if they do run about the church, its their mummy and daddys wedding.  Are you going away afterwards?  Its our 10th wedding anniversary on the 13th and i cant beleive ive been married that long, where has the time gone, more importantly i cant beleive ive put up with my D.H for that long     Do you think you will feel different being married?  

Marie - Ethans parties sound fab.

Lizi -     Rosa is walking on her own  

Wolla - Glad the christening went well.  Are you excited about going back to work?


Hannah has 2 teeth now and is getting bigger by the day, where has my baby gone   , we are going to move her into her own room next week    as i think the longer we leave her in with us the harder it will be when we eventually move her, D.H put her cotbed up yesterday and it seems so final now, i cant beleive it, she is starting to crawl now properly so we have moved our furniture around.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## LiziBee

I got the call up for my HSG!!! So excited (and so sad that the end of breast-feeding is getting closer). And I'm getting all the other tests done tomorrow.

Viv - bet it all goes really well.

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizi, Best of luck with your tests today.

xDebsx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Lizi - Thank you for saying such kind things regarding breastfeeding   - I eventually got help from a wonderful woman who's an NCT BF councellor, she really, really knows her stuff and is soooo knowledgeable!  
Yay on the call-up for your HSG! When will it be?  How often does Rosa feed nowadays,  I'm just wondering how it is as they get a little older!  Ethan's still having 4x feeds a day, morning, naps, and bedtime. 

Viv - How exciting! How are you feeling?  Is everything sorted?!  Very best of luck, we want to see photos!

Gotta go, Littleman calling me - he can get up on hands and knees now, bum shuffle, nearly pull himself up to standing and loves being walked everywhere holding onto our hands!

Marie xxx


----------



## SarW

Viv....Loads of best wishes for the wedding! I hope it all goes well and you all have a wonderful day. 

Lizi....I hope the HSG goes well! It's lovely to know that people are keen to get pregnant with number 2....    I really hope all the tests go ok, and you can start treatment again soon.

Marie...The birthday plans sound like they're keeping you busy. Did you get the cake ordered ok? 

We're ok. I've been posting on the TTC board just lately. I'm still not fully used to the idea of posting on here.  
It seems totally mad thinking that there's only 13 weeks to go until 'Bob's' due date. Once I reach 30 weeks we're planning to do some proper shopping for pushchairs, car seats, etc. I'm getting a bit nervous and wondering whether we'll get everything in time. I keep thinking that there's bound to be some major thing that we fail to get. 

Does anyone know roughly how many vests, bodysuits etc that it's advisable to get before baby is born? 

I'm hoping to go to a nappy morning at the local library about reusable nappies in a few days time. we're fairly keen to use them, although whether or not we will still be saying this after we've used them for a few days, who knows. I'd love to give them a go though, so if anyone has any advice I'd be grateful. 

I'm looking forward to finally getting a few things, as it makes everything seem much more real. 

Hello to everyone else! 

Love
Sarah
X


----------



## LiziBee

Sarah - real nappies are fab but the key to success is having enough of them!
Lizi.x


----------



## sarahjj

Hiya

Sorry I haven't posted in ages. Have had a very hectic and traumatic time latey.
We have been trying for little one number two and had DIVF again using the same donor as last time. I was quite ill during the treatment but was delighted to still get a BFP. Unfortunately though I miscarried at 6 weeks so have been absolutley devastated by that. We are now just coming to terms with this and thinking about what to do next. Of course we are so lucky to already have Charlotte  and feel so thankful for having her, but we would love for her to be a big sister one day!

Anyway, hope all the bumps & babies are doing well.

Viv - hope you have had a wonderful wedding day!

Lizi - good luck for your HSG. Congratulations on Rosa walking on her own!

Marie - birthday plans sound fab for Ethan!

SawW - get lots of bodysuits & vests. We found we were getting through several a day during the first few weeks!!! Good luck with the shopping!

Take care all

Sarah
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Sarah,    Im so sorry to read your news.

Viv - Is everything organised for the wedding?  How many people are coming?  The boys must be so excited.

Sarw - I think i bought about 15 newborn and  15 0-3 vests and bodysuits and we also bought some 3-6 ones as well but when everyone knew we had a girl we got lots of pink ones too, i thought that i'd just wear bodysuits on the baby for the 1st few weeks at least, but the minute i saw those gorgeous wee dresses and outfits i just couldnt help myself, Hannah wore her 1st dress at 6 days old   


Does anyone know how long your bloostests and CMV tests last at the clinic before they have to be done again?  we will be trying again probably in the new year, i want to get healthy again and lose some more baby weight and i sometimes forget to eat if im seeing to Hannah and i find myself sometimes only eating once a day, i dont know if i'll have to do all the tests again, i think i probably will.  Need to contact my clinic for a current price list 1st.


xDebsx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Sar, get loads of vests and bibs. You can through lots in the first weeks with baby puking and dribbling. It's hard to know what sizes to get at first so I would get some newborn 8lbs then get some packs of either 11lbs or 0-3 months.

Sarah - I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I can't imagine what you must be going through. Take care of yourself.

Debs - good luck for trying again. I don't know much about the tests but maybe someone on Peer Support would know more.

Marie - sounds like Ethan is going really well and glad things are improving with the breastfeeding.

I can't believe it's less than a week to go till the wedding. We ended up having to take Daniel to A&E tonight. We had been at Jason's parents and we were getting ready to leave when Daniel went into the hall with Jason's mum. The next thing we know, he'd pulled over the wooden radiator cover on top of himself and had a cut above his eye. We took him to get checked as we weren't sure if he would need stitches but the doctor said he would be fine and the cut wasn't that deep. He's going to have a fair bit of bruising which is just typical in time for the wedding photos! 

Viv xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Viv - Glad Daniel is ok after his visit to the hospital.


----------



## LiziBee

Debs - ours were out of date and have to be done again.
Viv - poor Daniel. Glad he is (mostly) OK though.
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Im so happy today, not only am i 1 year older than i was yesterday but i got my 1st Happy Birthday Mummy card  , think i cried for 10 minutes then D.H gave me his card and inside he wrote about this being my best birthday ever and how lucky he is to have a DW like me and how lucky Hannah is to have me as her mummy, well that set me off again, i got a gorgeous leather Coccinelle bag from Hannah and some books from D.H.

Im off to enjoy the rest of my birthday now,


xDebsx


----------



## viviennef

Happy Birthday Debs, hope you have a great day. There's nothing like getting these first cards. I remember when I was able to celebrate my first mothers day. We all went out for a meal and all the mums were getting a free glass of wine and I felt so proud to be able to finally say that I was a mum.

Viv xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Sarah, sorry to hear your news. I hope that you will find what is best for you.

Viv, I just want to wish you and your fiance the best day ever and I am glad that Daniel did not hurt himself too bad.

Debs, happy birthday, at the clinic where I was they had me re-do all the HIV and Hep tests after one year of treatment and for the FSH I would assume that they may do it again, it may depend on how long the break!! Let us know what happens.


Sarw, I am glad you have asked the question I may have too little vests, I have done a big shop while in France on holidays 2 weeks ago but that will give me some more to do when I start my maternity leave.

Has anyone used Cannisten, I was prescribed this by the GP and today my 4th day of the cream I have felt nausea, I am stopping to take it and thought that this nausea may have been caused by the cream. 
Or did anyone get nausea at this stage of their pregnancy (I do not believe that it is anything I ate as I be careful). 

Thanks for your feedbacks

Steph


----------



## going it alone

Steph - I had bad acid reflux, with my stomach producing too much acid. That made me feel sick and ot felt slightly different to heart burn. It was around 20 weeks for me, but with a twin pregnancy things tend to happen sooner. It got worse at night. Ice cream, milk, bread and potatoes helped me.

Viv - In case I dno't get the chance to post again, best of luck for the wedding. Hope Daniel's bruising goes down in time.

Happy birthday Deb. I know exactly how you feel.

Got to go as I have piles of stuff to do - work, ironing and bottles

Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## LiziBee

Steph - I never found cannisten worked for me (but it didn't make me sick either). If you are concerned talk to your midwife.
Debs - oh the joy of that card! Happy birthday.
Viv - how are daniel's good looks recovering.

Had a bit of a shock today, my parents are cruising on the Med' but Dad's got an insect bite that's turned very nasty (celulitus (sp?), Lymphitus (sp?) and an infection of the femeral vein), he's been put on anti-biotics by IV and is lead out flat in the medi-bay of the ship. If it gets any worse he will have to come ashore! 

Love and hugs to all
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizi - Hope your dad is ok.

Viv - Hope Daniel's bruise is away by saturday.

Steph - I think i bought about 12-15 of each size, and about 6 of the newborn ones, my MS didnt do away till after 16 weeks but anything could make me sick again especially odd smells, i had terrible acid reflux too and that made me feel sick too, I think i probably will have to re-do my blood tests again as its been about 2 years now since they were taken.

Sam - The girls look adorable in their christening gowns.


Thanks for the "Happy Birthday" wishes yesterday, we had a lovely day.


----------



## Marielou

Hello! 

Debs - Happy birthday for yesterday!  The first mummy cards are just overwheleming, arn't they?  I stood in clinton cards crying last week over the 'My son on your first birthday' cards - I have a son!   How amazing does that feel?!  Only thing was, there just wasn't a card special enough, or with nice enough words ... but then, even if I had a million years, I don't think I'd be able to tell him how special and loved he is  

Lizi - Your poor dad! Hope he's better soon  

Viv - Have an amazing time on saturday  

Steph - I got my nausea back in my 3rd tri   - if you're worried, call nhs direct or give your midwife a bell  

Ethan is doing really well, wanting to walk but not strong enough yet    He's nearly crawling now, he can get on his hands and kness and go backwards and forwards but not move anywhere  and bum shuffles like a mad thing!

Marie xxx


----------



## wolla

Sarahjj - so sorry to read your news - big hugs to you.

Debs - belated happy birthday for yesterday - hmphh, I didn't get a card that said 'mummy' on it on my birthday - boy did DH get a roasting for that!!!

marie - sounds like Ethan's doing great and will be crawling soon. 

Viv - good luck with the wedding, and hope Daniel is ok

Lizi - hope your dad gets better quickly x

Not much news here.  Thomas is adorable at the moment, he's soooo happy all the time and is a real joy to be with.  Makes the fact that I'm going back to work in just over 2 weeks even harder to get to grips with.  We've been talking lately about trying for another, but haven't done anything about it yet - maybe will start looking into it early next year.

Love to all
Wolla
xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

I'm after some thoughts or feedback from you. DP and I were talking last night and he told me he still feels really low about being infertile and feels like a failure. I was quite shocked as he hardly ever talks about the donor issue and although I knew he would always feel sad about the boys not being his biologically, I don't think I realised the extent of how much it has affected him. He said that sometimes he worries that Jamie may sense he's not his 'real' father because sometimes when DP asks him for a cuddle he says no. I tried to explain that Jamie is just like that sometimes and it doesn't mean anything but I suppose if you're feeling sensitive about things, then the slightest thing can get to you.

I asked him if he felt that counselling would help but he said there's no point as it wouldn't change anything. He's also worried about how the boys will react when we tell them the truth about the donor situation. He is really scared they'll reject him. 

I feel really bad for him as even though I've had to go through the treatment, they are still my biological children so even though I try to understand, I suppose I can't really know how I would feel if it was the other way around. I can look at photos of me when I was wee and I can see really strong resemblances to Jamie and Daniel and even photos of my brother at Daniels age looks a bit like Daniel. DP will never have that link and that must be really hard.

How have your DPs coped with using a donor and is there any advice you can give me to help DP? I might post this on the male infertility thread as well.

On a lighter note, not long till the wedding and we're really excited. Daniel still has quite a bad scratch between his eyebrows so I may have to resort to using concealer on him!

Viv xxx


----------



## sarahx

Hi Viv

I haven't been on here in ages.. but I wanted to respond to you. At first your mail filled me with fear as I thought I have all that ahead of us.. really though your DH has got to remember that he is with a woman who loves him, has two boys who love him and that he is actually luckier than some men. I know that is hard to believe maybe but my DP does say ( on the rare occassion it comes up ) that he just feels lucky to have met me because he may never have been able to experience being a dad otherwise. Your DH needs to be reminded of  his huge responsiblity to them and that he will be the most important male role model thay will ever have. I know the biological thing may hurt but you are blessed . You have two healthy gorgeous boys who will grow up in a loving relationship. 

I remember when we were going through DIUI I used to worry so much about the donor issue but I read once that overall families conceived via donor generally have a more open and honest relationship than others. In other words we are people that have to share this issue from the early days , we struggle because we love our babies so much, but ultimately the child feels secure in your honesty and non-secrecy. 

When are you thinking of bringing the subject up?

( sorry just reread and not sure if I'm making sense there ( bit tired! ) - I hear you though!

Sarahxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Viv, I just wanted to wish you and Jason the very best of luck today,  The boys will be wee stars.


xDebsx


----------



## LiziBee

Just a quickie, it's been one he11 of a week but dad is now home and starting to make jokes a bout the rugby so he must be feeling better. 
Viv - hope the wedding went well. DH worries most when he watches 'who do you think you are?" His mum is really into tracing her family and he worries how Rosa will perceive her family tree. He does also worry when Rosa turns him over for a cuddle from me so I just make a big thing of her being a "Daddy's girl" whenever I see the opportunity (not so easy when you have a boy thou' I guess.)
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,, just a quick message. Wedding went really well and the boys were gorgeous in their kilts. I'll post some pics when I get them from the photographer. We went away for the night on Sunday to a hotel in Kinnloch Rannoch and had a lovely time, very relaxing.

Also wanted to wish Marie's Ethan a Happy 1st Birthday for yesterday. I can't believe he's one, it doesn't seem like a year. Hope you all had a lovely time.

Viv xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Viv - Glad you had a fabulous time, im looking forward to seeing your pics.

Marie - Hope you have a wonderful family holiday.

Lizi - Glad your dad is on the mend.

Wolla - Are you looking forward to going back to work?  Some normal conversation again    


xDebsx


----------



## LiziBee

debs - conversation and the chance to drink a HOT cup of tea! Not to be under-rated!
Lizi.x


----------



## stephanie1

Hi

Viv congrats on your wedding

Hi 

sorry for lack of personals, trying to give an update.

our James arrived on Wednesday at 11:30 at night and the steroids did help indeed. He was breathing on his own like your son too and has the wires too to rest him a bit. They started last night hourly feeds of my colostrum and formula.  He came out the express way, feet first and in 30 minutes, DH arrived 5 min before him!!!! and we live 5 min fast drive from the hospital!

He is doing ok and I am the one that is a bit weak as they tried to remove my placenta unsuccessfully in theatre and that was an experience!!!
Anyway with time I will be better and will be able to spend more than  5 min with him.

Steph


----------



## DiamondDiva

Steph, Huge Congrats on the arrival of baby James, hope you both continue to recover well, congrats again, motherhood is the most amazing and wonderful thing there is as im sure you have experienced,  well done.

Viv - Do you feel different now that you are a married lady?


xDebsx


----------



## Colly

Steph - Congratulations on the birth of baby James  .
Hope you recover soon and James grows big and strong.
love Collyx


----------



## going it alone

Steph - Wow and congratulations on the safe, and speedy arrival of James. Great to hear that the steroids helped and that he was breathing on his own. As my mum always said, he's got the whole world to grow into, and he will.

Love from Sam, Libby and Amelie
xx


----------



## sarahjj

Steph - Congratulations on the birth of James        

Hope that you are feeling stronger soon  

Sarah
xx


----------



## viviennef

Steph - congratulations on the birth of James, sounds like he's doing really well. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Steph - I'm welling up!  but in a good way, he looks so precious in your picture. Many congratulations 

HSG appointment came through for Monday  One step closer to trying again. 

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

where'd everyone go??


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizi, Best of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## going it alone

Best of luck for tomorrow Lizi
Sam xx


----------



## wolla

Steph - congratulations on the birth of James. Hope you're feeling stronger x
Lizi - good luck for today.



-debs- said:


> Wolla - Are you looking forward to going back to work? Some normal conversation again





LiziBee said:


> debs - conversation and the chance to drink a HOT cup of tea! Not to be under-rated!
> Lizi.x


And the joys of constant internet & email access!! First day back today, and it's all a bit strange - and I miss my baby (although I'm sure he's having a great time with his grandma).

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - bet he's loving having Granny all to himself!

HSG all went well (thanks for the good wishes ) both tubes are clear. Just left feeling like I've taken a blow to the stomach with a baseball bat. 

Best bit of Rosa learning to walk, I sit on the floor and say "Mummy needs a hug" and she comes over and gives me one!!  She cut 2 more molars yesterday, 11 teeth in total now.

GTG and do that stuff they pay me for.
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Lizi - fab news that all is clear - what's the next step?  Can I ask - did you contact the clinic directly to try for no 2, or do you need to be referred by your GP?  DH and I have been talking for the last few months about trying again, but I'm not sure where to start to be honest!!

Wolla
x


----------



## *ALF*

Hello all

Thought I would make my first tentative step over to this board.

I am currently 9weeks with one bub on-board following a FET.   We've had two scans so far, one at 7w5d which showed one bubs and one empty sac.  We went back today to check on the second sac, which still looks as empty, although it hasn't reduced in size.  Was great to see bubs again, it's double in size in just on week - couldn't believe it!

Anyway, can I pick you lovely ladies brains for opions please.  I'm finding that most of my trousers are getting rather tight around my waist.  Around the house I'm slobbing round in jogger bottoms, but don't particularly want to wear them when out and about.  However, at 9 weeks it seems rather early to be wearing maternity clothes - when did any of you strat wearing maternity clothes?  surely they are just going to drown me at the moment.  DH has this week off of work, so I'm tempted to utilise that by going shopping.  Any thoughts please.  Also been advised to change my bra from underwired to non-wired - would you recommend I buy maternity bras or just get some supportive non-wired ones.

Would really appreciate any words of wisdom.

Lizi - glad it all went well today, does that mean you can go ahead with DIUI rather than IVF?

Wolla - hope the first day back at work went okay?  Are you back full-time?

Lots of love
Dawn
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - we self-referred back to them.
Dawn - Congratulations!! I started into maternity wear at 9 weeks as well. And go for a couple of well fitted maternity bras as they tend to expand better than just regular non-wired ones.
love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizi - Glad it all went well.

Dawn - I bought a bigger size at around 9/10 weeks i think and got some maternity trousers at around 16 weeks, get a couple of good maternity bras like Lizi said, i bought some soon after i got my BFP.

Wolla -  Hope your 1st day back went ok.

Viv - Any pics yet?


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just a quick message to say I've posted some pics in my gallery, will try and catch up more soon.

Viv xxx


----------



## sam mn

congrats viv on your wedding. i love the pics. your boys look so cute in there kilts and you look gorgeous.

steph i hope little james is doing well and is home with you soon.

sorry ive not been around for ages but have been packing up house as we are moving tommorrow. its been a difficult job as nathan is an adorable attention seeker who doesnt want to sleep during the day, so all packing has had to be done in the eve. my mum looked after him one morning but he refused to take a bottle so i had to go round to feed him and cut the packing short. he still feeds about 8 times a day, that is 2hrly! but he goes 12hrs at night so i cant complain. not had to think about weaning yet as he still seems quite satisfied with BF. he is 5months old this wk! i cant believe he is getting so big! 

we will be staying with inlaws for about a month so will have no internet access. so look forward to catching up with you all again when we are settled in our new home.

hi to all, anne, wolla, sarah, marie, sar, lizzi, colly, tawny (good to see you over here) sam, viv, steph, debs, sarahx and anyone ive missed. hope all bumps and babies are doing well.

sam
xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya, 

Just thought I'd pop a message on  - Ethan is a year old tomorrow!  My mind keeps wandering back to this time last year, my water's went at 6am on the 7th, and at 8pm I was crying as Mark had to leave me at the hospital and they'd told me I wasn't going to have Ethan for a few weeks yet (he was 5 weeks early) - I was so emotional because I was sore, hormonal and very uncomfortable!  My contractions started at 9pm and Ethan arrived at 1.19am. (proved the nurse wrong!   ) Him being born has changed my life so thoroughly, and changed me from being a very sad, unhappy person to one who smiles all day and couldn't be happier.  He makes me want a sibling for him so we can do it all again!  (I am sooooo broody!) 

Poor old Ethan has come down with a nasty cold and conjuntivitis though, so we're off to the GP first thing tomorrow!     We're planning on going to Monkey Forest, which is near us because since he was born, he's been 'monkey' so it seems fitting.    

A friend wrote this poem for his card, thought you'd like to see it: 

Can't quite believe it now I look back
Now we've reached your 1st Birthday Precious Ethan Jack.
For 6 years we waited to be filled with the joy
Of the most special gift of our own Baby Boy.
And now here you are, growing up every day
Now our tears are of happiness watching you play.
Just over 5lbs born you've really come far,
This poem's to tell you how special you are.
So the 8th of October is for you little man
To celebrate the day your journey began;
With so many more milestones still there to be had
Happy Birthday Darling Ethan from your Mum and Dad.

Marie xxx


----------



## wolla

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR TOMORROW ETHAN.  Sorry, would put some smilies here, but my connection is way too slow - Ethan would be 3 by the time I managed it!!)

Wow, monkey forest - that sounds very interesting.  Hope you all have a great day - that poem just made me cry!!  

Sam - glad Nathan is doing well - good luck with your move.

Thomas's walking is really coming on - he's been on his feet more than he's been crawling today, and can now get up onto his feet without the use of the sofa/mummy.  Gonna have to go shoe shopping soon I think!!

Love to everyone
Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

[fly]Happy Birthday Ethan[/fly]


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie - I got mixed up a while ago and thought that Ethan was already one but then realised there's another Ethan on your thread  . Your poem is beautiful and Ethan looks so cute in his pic. Hope you enjoy every minute of his birthday, you deserve it!

Hi to everyone else,

Viv xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,

Marie - Im sure Ethan will have the most amazing 1st birthday, what a lovely poem,  

[fly]HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY ETHAN JACK.[/fly]

Viv - The pics are fab, you all look gorgeous.

Sam - Hope the move wasnt too stressfull, and you have to do it all again soon  

xDebsx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

[fly]JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIR ETHAN!!  [/fly]

Marie, Ethan looks like a little boy!! Great picture!

Steph


----------



## Colly

Happy Birthday Ethan     
love Collyx


----------



## *ALF*

[fly]    HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY ETHAN   [/fly]


Love
Dawn


----------



## wolla

Marie - Hope Ethan had a lovely birthday. Just been looking at your photo's of him - he's sooooo gorgeous.

I've just added a couple of Thomas to the gallery

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=0

love to all
Wolla
x


----------



## SarW

Hi Marie,

I know I'm a bit late, but really wanted to wish Ethan a belated birthday! Did you have a lovely day out? 
I love the poem that you posted....It's so lovely! 

X


----------



## SarW

Just wondering if anyone has any experiences of a Maxi Cosi car seat, quinny Buzz pushchair, and the carry cot too? 
We've been looking at the 'Which' reports and the Maxi Cosi car seat comes out as a best buy, and best for car safety. We wanted a travel system, and have found that this fits in the quinny pushchair. You can also buy the carry cot separately but we are unsure what to do? 
I've been told baby should lie out flat so getting the carry cot is a good idea, plus we were wondering about using that instead of a moses basket. I'm not sure what to do. I've heard so many different conflicting opinions about using a travel system. 

Can anyone out there help? 

X


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - Hope Ethan had a fab birthday.

Sar - We had the Maxcosi and it was great, we have a Mutsy and it fitted in with that too, we just bought adaptors, we also had a carry-cot too and when we went to Ireland a few times Hannah slept in it, we did buy an upgraded airflo mattress for it as well as the one it came with, we actually got a travel cot with a bassinette instead of a moses basket as i figured that we wouldnt use the moses basket for long and we actually still use the travel cot as a little play pen downstairs, we also still use the cot top changer that came with the travel cot too.  I have to admit to loving having a travel system, i loved taking H out in the carry cot and we used ours til 7 months as H was too small to be going into the seat unit at that time.  HTH.

Viv - You all look amazing in your wedding pics.

Wolla - Thomas is gorgeous.


xDebsx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,

We had a lovely birthday with Ethan, thank you so much for all the lovely messages    We took him to Clarks and got him some cruiser shoes, well, we wanted cruisers, but he's only a size 2 (bless!) so he had to have crawlers, but this does mean he can cruise around outside now, which he's always wanting to do at baby groups/in the garden so he's happy!    We also went to Monkey forest, which was amazing, the monkeys are not in cages but roaming around, we had one walk right next to us and Ethan got so excited!   

I can't believe he's one, I spent the day all emotional and cried on and off.  Had him weighed/height done etc and he's 16lb 14oz and 74cms.  A long way from the 5lb, 44cms newborn of last year! 

Stephanie - How is James doing?    

Wolla - Loved the photos of Thomas, he looks like a proper little boy!  I've added some pics to my gallery too   

Viv - Oooooh will have to go and look at your wedding pics now!

Marie xxx


----------



## LiziBee

HI!!
Our appointment went well. We will try a natural cycle of DIUI this month, and if I don't ovulate with a significant LH surge then we will try a medicated cycle next month. A bit gob smacked that it takes more than one vial for a DIUI (what are your experiences of this??), I guess we got used to ICSI only using one per go. So we may have to consider going for IVF sooner than we had anticipated, or switching donors. (Not sure how I feel about that.)
Sorry there's no personals got to get lots of stuff done before the all important rugby match!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizi - Fab news about doing a DIUI this month, i had no idea it took more than 1 vial for them, hoping it works 1st time for you.


----------



## LiziBee

Lovely to hear from you Caroline.
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Caroline, how cute is Sebastian! Lovely to hear from you.

Lizi - good luck with your treatment. Sending you lots of    

I've been thinking for a while about what to do about telling Jamie about the donor situation. I joined the DC Network and the general advice is to tell as young as possible so they grow up with the knowledge rather then being sat down and an announcement made. Anyway, I got a book called 'My Story' which explains things in very simple terms. I was all nervous and excited about telling Jamie so I sat down and told him I was going to read him a story all about him and me and daddy but halfway through Jamie said he didn't like the story and wanted one about Spiderman instead!

I tried to talk to him about what was in the book later on but he wouldn't pay attention so I gave up. I think I'll leave it for a week or so then try again. Aarrghhhh!

Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Viv - aw, bless. it just goes to show that when you introduce it to them young enough it isn't the big issue an adult might make of it. (Still frustrating mind!!)

Rosa has new shoes (proper walker ones!), lovely pink and chocolate booties from Clarkes, size 4. They are soooooo cute. And if they last as long as her last pair I wont have to buy any more until March, she grows so slowly, despite being nearly 16months she's still in mostly 6-9month clothes!

So, what's everyone buying their little treasures for Christmas then? We were thinking of big doll and buggy.

Love to all,
Lizi.x


----------



## struthie

Caroline - great to hear from you,Sebastian is a total cutie


----------



## SarW

Lizi...Good luck with treatment this month! Have you had your surge yet? or are you waiting. 
As for the number of vials, we always only had the one per month. All clinics seem to be so different. It would be so good if they standardized things. 
Aaaah....The shoes sound sooo cute! Does she manage to keep them on ok, or does she take them off? My friends little girl is always taking her shoes off and dropping them in places like the supermarket. It drives my friend bonkers! 

Viv...It must be such a difficult thing to do...You did really well to even get that far! Did you put the photo of Jamie at the back of the book too? 
We've also bought a copy (Well in advance, which I suppose is a bit unnecessary..) and I'm really interested to hear how other people get on. Little boys seem to be really hooked on spiderman at the moment....It must be such a really hard thing to compete with... 
DH & I went to the september meeting of the DC Network and found it really useful. DH was very nervous about going, and wasn't sure he exactly wanted to go, but he got so much out of it. We're hoping to go to the March one if we can. 

Caroline....Seb looks so cute in his photo! No wonder you don't want to go back to work!  

Sam...I hope the move went ok, despite the fact that you may not read this post for quite a while! 

Steph...How's Little James doing? I hope you're all doing well. 

Tawny...Great to see you over here, and brilliant to hear that your scan went well. As for maternity clothes, I bought some early term jeans in mothercare at about 12 weeks which were really useful. They definately don't fit now, but may be useful when I leave hospital. I bought most stuff between 16 and 20 weeks, although I have to say I'm getting bored with my limited choice of wardrobe.  
How're you feeling at the moment? Are you getting really excited now? 

Tiff....How're you doing? I've been thinking about you, and wondering how you're managing. I hope the tablets are really helping. You were such a support messaging me when we were beginning treatment. 

Well, I'm now getting completely over excited about 'Bob's' arrival. We went to mothercare on Tuesday evening to buy a car seat, push chair, carry cot, and goodness knows what else. I was really disappointed as they were closed for a stock take! 
Luckily we went instead last night. It was lovely to shop together, and made it all the more real. 
Unfortunately we still have nowhere to put stuff. DH is STILL doing up our old study (IT's needed new insulation/plasterboard and plastering & new floor) to turn into a spare room, so we can use the spare room as a nursery. COnsequently all the old study junk is in the nursery, which we have done nothing to. It only really needs a coat of paint, but it's driving me nuts all the dust on everything.
I'm going out as many weekends as I can to keep away from it all. 
I really hope it's all done on time, as I think it's important for DH, baby & I to spend as much time together once 'Bob' arrives. 
DH is the sort to not accept help easily, but I'm hoping he'll give in sometime soon.  
Whatever happens I'm sure we'll manage somehow.

I'm off to yoga tonight, so I'm sure that'll help! 

Love to everyone I've missed! 
Sarah
X


----------



## SarW

Caroline...It must be so hard to compete with Sophie and MSN!   

We're hoping to paint the nursery a beige/creamy colour. We've bought some lovely jungle animal fabric which is a similar colour ...With zebras, monkeys etc. I'm no use at making anything, but mum's offered to make the curtains, and my friends going to help make a nappy storage bag, bean bag, and perhaps a few other bits and bobs if we have fabric left over. 
At this rate the curtains will be ready before the room is! 

I've a get together with friends tomorrow to celebrate baby's up and coming arrival. It's not so much a baby shower, but a get together with close friends with nibbles, and a few laughs. Really looking forward to it. My sis is coming up for the weekend too, so she's looking forward to a child free weekend without my 2 yr old nephew.... We're going to a small craft centre nearby which she'd have no chance going round normally. Little George would be taking everything off the shelves!! 

XX


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just a quickie to say hello, we've got Jamie's wee friend Ryan staying with us tonight and it's been a hectic day with them and I'm shattered.

Just wanted to say that I tried the book again the next night with Jamie's photo in the back of the book and that seems to have done the trick. He loved it but didn't make any comment when I spoke about the donor part of it. He just accepted it as part of the story and really seemed to enjoy it. He asked for the story again the next night and I had to read it three times to him! 

I'm not going to go overboard with it as I don't want him getting fed up with it. I think he's too young to understand the implications of it all so I'll read it to him occasionally and try and bring the subject up now and again. I think it's going to be quite a long process but so far so good.

Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Viv - great news on Jamie.
I had my scan this morning. My womb lining was good (11mm) but there wasn't a follie big enough for a green light for this cycle. (Just to remind you I'm doing a natural IUI here so there's no drugs, we are banking on my body producing just one lead follie and ovulating all by it's self). However all is not lost, they couldn't see my left ovary properly so there could be one hiding away still. I have to go back for a scan the same time on Wednesday and we will decide what to do from there. But obviously with limited sperm we do need to be sure I am ovulating with a proper sized egg before defrosting a vial.

Please can I ask 2 favours?
1) Please could I have some big fat follie growing vibes and possibly dances?
2) Please can you give me any advice on what I should eat/drink/do to increase the size of my follies?

Many thanks.
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

Wolla -      HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY THOMAS     


Lizi - your lining sounds great.  As for there not being a follie big enough, day 10 is still quite early, follies can grow quite alot in a few days, so here's hoping they will see more on Wednesday.  Do your clinic do blood tests to check for LH surge, or do you use pee sticks?  As for what to do to help follies grow - drink lots, at least 2 litres a day and extra protein. 
Not really sure what counts as a follie dance but here goes -            

Viv - good to hear Jamie has taken to his story book.  I plan to get one once junior is here, so hearing other people's experiences is great.


Love
Dawn
xx


----------



## MoodyCat

Hi ladies
can i (re)join you?  I haven't been on the boards for absolutely ages - well since having our little superstar in Feb of this year.  He's doing fabulously well and is the love and light of our lives!
We had a DE embryo transferred last May and it resulted in Daniel.  simply amazing!
looking forward to chatting to you all.
anyone else have a 9 month old?
MoodyCat
xxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,

Viv - Well done on persevering with the book, What a lovely idea of putting a pic of him in it.

Wolla - Cant beleive Thomas is 1 already [fly] Happy 1st Birthday Thomas [/fly]

Lizi - I just remember eating lots of eggs and chicken for protein and drinking lots of water, best of luck for Wednesdays scan. Heres a wee dance -                     

Moodycat - My DD Hannah is 9 months.

Hannah got her 6th tooth last week, she now has her 2 top front teeth and one at each side and frinds them against the bottom 2 front ones   i hate the noise she makes, she now says mum and dad too  .

Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## SarW

Viv...I'm so pleased that the photo did the trick! 

Lizi.....                        Grow grow grow! 
I hope all goes well on Wednesday. It sounds like you could still have time to grow a good sized follie. Mine always seemed to have a growth spurt at the last minute. 

Moodycat....Great to see you back! I remember you posting a lot earlier in the year, and Daniel being born. How are you doing? 

Debs...It must be so lovely that Hannah can say mum & dad. Does she say many other words too? 

Wolla....Big happy 1st Birthday wishes to Thomas!! Are you celebrating? 

We've had a fun night putting together the pushchair! Well, not really me....Mainly DH. I think he's in his element!  

Sarah
X


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Lizzi, 

all your way         

grow follies grow!!!    

you need lots of water and lots of proteines (found in meat, nuts, lentils......)

good luck


SarW, hey, not long to go now!!! Good luck.

Viv, thanks for sharing those moments with Jamie with the my story book, I have one in French and the first time I read it I was crying as it is so honest and simple. 

My little James is growing and we are hoping that this week he will get to 1.8 kilo that would allow him to get into an open cot instead of the current incubator. He still need to grow a lot and we are keen to have him home. 

Steph


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Steph - so glad that James is doing well. Hope he puts on weight and you get him home soon.

Sarah - it's so exciting getting everything ready for the baby, have fun!

Debs - wow Hannah is doing well saying mum and dad. I hate the teeth grinding as well, sends shivers down my spine.

Wolla - can't believe Thomas is one already. Happy Brithday Thomas, hope you all have a lovely day.

Moodycat - excellent name choice, glad Daniel is doing so well.

Lizi - here's a little follie dance for you             Best of luck.

My parents are watching Daniel tomorrow so I can have a Mummy and Jamie day tomorrow so I'm going to take him swimming and for lunch then home to snuggle up and watch a film, no doubt it'll be Spiderman!

Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

steph - so glad James is growing. Keep going little man!!
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Thanks for the birthday wishes for Thomas.  Can't believe he's 1 already - it's gone so quickly.  DH and I both took a days holiday yesterday so that we could spend the day with Thomas - we took him to a toddlers soft play session at the local leisure centre, which he loved and then had a little tea party for him.   DH and I were pretty emotional when we lit his candles and sang happy birthday to him.

His walking has come on in leaps and bounds the last few weeks - we went to Spain for a week last week, and he didn't crawl the whole time we were there - he was even toddling about on the beach - and trying to run in the splash pool. 

Lizi - grow follies grow          .  Good luck for your next scan.

Caroline - good to hear from you, Seb looks adorable.  Can understand you not wanting to go back to work - I've been back a few weeks and am not enjoying being away from Thomas at all (although it doesn't seem to be bothering him - I think he enjoys the extra attention!!)

viv - hope you're enjoying your day with Jamie.

Steph - glad to hear James is getting stronger.  hope you can have him home with you soon   

Debs - that grinding sound is awful isn't it.

Moodycat - welcome back.

Hi to everyone else 

Love
Wolla
x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizi - Best of luck for today.


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry for the short 'me' post, at work and lots to do.
Scan was inconclusive.   I do have one follie, but only one and it's not (yet) big enough.   Back for another scan on Friday and then possibly treatment on Monday. 
Please send more follie growing vibes          
All this waiting around is driving me nuts. 

Happy halloween.  
Lizi.x

PS Rosa has gone to nursery in a 'I'm a cheeky pumpkin' top, anyone else dressing up?


----------



## LiziBee

OK, I have a question. I've been doing OPKs at hope and the 2 lines have come up nice and clearly, so this must be the day of LH surge followed by ovulation tomorrow, yes? 
But yesterday my only follie was only 11mm and the nurse said it needs to be between 12 and 14 for them to consider doing an IUI. 
What do I do?? 
Does having a smaller follicle mean it is less likely to work?
Tomorrow I am due back to the clinic for another scan but surely by then it will have burst and they wont be able to measure it.
We only have 12 vials of sperm left, would it be better to wait for another cycle when I might get a bigger follie?? 
Advice please........

Lizi.x


----------



## SarW

Hi Lizi,

How did you get on? 

X


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizi - How did you get on, have you had your basting or are you postponing it til next month?


----------



## LiziBee

I hate the HSG jab. I have boobs like rockets and m/s to boot. 
It was an eventful 48 hours. Turns out that there was a big fat follie hiding on the other ovary (must have been all the vibes coming from here) I've had 2 bastings and am now officially on 2ww.
Got to go and sleep/throw-up.
Lizi.x


----------



## stephanie1

Lizzi

good luck on the 2ww!!     

       all your way


Steph


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizi - Very best of luck


----------



## SarW

Lizi...That's great news! Here's to a quick passing of the 2ww!      

I hope you feel a bit better soon..... 

How big was the follie in the end? I'm guessing you managed to catch it before it burst.

Steph...How's James doing?

XX


----------



## stephanie1

Hi girls

I am reading you everyday but I do not always have the time to post,  days are long and ruled by the milk express times!!! I also spend 5 hours + at the hospital to be with James.
Yesterday evening we got a lovely surprise as we arrived and he was in a heated cot. This is a good sign as he is growing and looking better after the tranfusion that was on wednesday. 
We are both pleased and enjoy cuddles with him. He needs to grow some more and get off some of the supplements that he is on.

Sarw, how are you feeling? You must be enormous by now!!

hello to all

Steph


----------



## going it alone

Hi all. 
So sorry that I haven't posted in ages. Between the girls and work I hardly seem to have a spare minute.

Lizi - great to hear that you're back on the 2ww. Best of luck hun. 

Steph- wonderful to hear that James is in a heated cot. Grow strong little man.

Wolla - Happy belated first brithday for Thomas. Hasn't it flown by?!? The girls will be one in three weeks and I can't believe it. Thomas's walking sounds really strong. The girls are no where near. They're crawling really quickly and cruising around the furniture but they don't seem to want to walk on fingers or anything like that. As soon as I move them away from the furniture they just sit down.

Deb - I hate the teeth grinding too. It sometimes even comes over the monitor. Hannah has exactly the same pattern of teeth as the girls. I think they're starting to cut their back teeth now. They constantly have their fingers in their mouths chewing at the back.

Sorry, nap time over, love to all
Sam xx


----------



## Marielou

Wolla - A bleated Happy first birthday to Thomas!  My intrnet went down so I couldn't get online   - hope you had a lovely day with him! 

Lizi - Best of luck for this 2ww   

Steph - Wonderful news to hear James is in a heated cot now, he sounds like he's doing really well.   How much does he weigh now?

I'm very tired today, no idea why really but I just want to snooze!  Ethan's having a nap, maybe I should have had one too!  

Marie xxx


----------



## SarW

Wow...Sam...I can't believe that your girls are nearly a year old! That has really flown by. 
Do you have any plans for their first birthday? 

Steph.... You seem to be coping so well. It's great to see that James has been moved to a heated cot. 

Marie...I love Ethan's Halloween outfit!  

We are doing well. 'Bob' is getting big now...He/She can give some really hard kicks in the ribs. Sometimes they can really hurt, so I'm spending quite a bit of time sitting around. 
Luckily mum & Dad are up at the weekend, and mum's said she's cooking a roast dinner! I can;t wait. 
They're also helping doing some decorating. We're still in the midst of chaos. I have a plasterer coming round for a quote this afternoon! I'm seriously hoping Bob doesn't arrive too early! 

I saw the midwife last week and Bob's head is 4/5 engaged...not far, but I guess it's a start. She's coming again next week to discuss birth plan. To be honest I'm kind of open to anything, and will go with the flow. It's beginning to get a bit close now, but I'm attempting not to think about it, and look forward to meeting Bob! I'm getting so excited now!

I know this is a really gross question.... I'm having a lot of discharge in the last few days. It seemed to have increased with pregnancy, but there seems to have been loads the last couple of days. I'm assuming it's normal.... 
I'm wondering if anyone else had something similar? 

Well, best be off. Better get on with some slow speed chores... 

Love 
Sarah


----------



## wolla

Sarah - I had lots of discharge in the last couple of weeks of pg - yeuch!!  Good luck with getting your decorating done on time, and enjoy being pampered by your mum.

Steph - glad to hear James is doing well, and that you can give him cuddles.  Do you have to travel far to the hospital?

Marie - hope you've caught up on your sleep.  Is Ethan sleeping any better on a night?  Thomas is still refusing to sleep through - although he did only wake once last night at 2.30am, and then went through until 7.15 - which is unheard of for him (he's normally up for the day at 6.30am).

Lizi - am so excited for you,     for your 2ww.

Sam - wow, can't believe the girls are nearly one - do you have any plans for the big day?  

Love to everyone
Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Sarah - I had lots of discharge too, but best to mention it to your m/w just in case.

12 more sleeps to go before testing. If you want to see how I'm getting on (I've been trying to spare you some of the gruesome details, honest) have a look at my 2ww diary, the link is in my signature below.

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

Hiya
No great plans for the big day, not a party anyway. I'm leaving that til they're three. Just going out with my mum and dad and the girls on the evening but I have the day off work and I've ordered a cake and bought some decorations and hats etc. One pack is a first birthday decorating kit for their high chairs. For their birthday I've bought them a locket and I went to the Bear Factory and made a bear for them each and recorded my own message, tacky I know, but I love it. The other pressies, I'm not decided on yet as I've got loads for birthday or Christmas so I'll pick one of those so they have a toy as well. I want them to give each other a pressie too. 

Sarah - I didn't have discharge but the girls were 6 weeks early so maybe that explains why. I did have a show a couple of days before but that was a one off. Apart from that, no warning until my waters went. Aren't mums and dads great. I went into hospital just after the plasterer finished my nursery. They had to supervise the carpet fitter, do all of the painting and on the morning as the twins came home at night they had been to collect all of the furniture! I never got as far as a birth plan. In fact I was due to have a scan and then have a meeting with the twins consultant, the hypertension consultant and the consultant anaesthetist in the afternoon and discuss the plan of attack, unfortunately my waters broke that morning.

Marie - Hope you caught up on you're sleep. I'm beyond tired right now, hence posting at midnight with work tomorrow.

Wolla - The girls wake between 6.30 and 7.30 as well. They do basically sleep through from 7pm though.

Thinking of you Lizi

I'm gonna see if I can drift off...

Love Sam xx


----------



## *ALF*

HI

I have a quick question for you ladies.

Just back from the midwife - she listened in to the heartbeat, which was great to hear.  I mentioned about the old wives tales about sex and what the heartbeat sounds like - she said she thought it sounded like a train (can't say I could work anything out, other than it sounding like a heart beat ) but she didn't enlighten me on whether that was a girl or boy - can anyone enlighten me?

We are not planning on finding out what it is but I have several family members who are convinced it's a boy and would like to know what the old wives tales say it is...........

Am feeling the first flutterings, which is wonderful and reassuring - thought it was rather early as started a week ago (14 weeks) but described what I was feeling to the midwife and she thought it sounded like it was movement  


Hope everyone is well

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Dawn - trains are boys, horses are girls. As you get closer to your due date watch for the 'magic' 140bpm, above that an it's a girl, below and it's a boy.

Now entering a zone of knicker checking frenzy!
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Dawn - 14 weeks is early to feel anything, congrats, its such an amazing feeling, DH nicknamed Hannah the Aero baby as i told him that her movements felt like bubbles in my tummy, i remember thinking that Hannah's heartbeat sounded like a horses gallop, i cant remember now which one is for which train for a boy and horses for a girl or the other way round, hopefully someone will know, its so amazing to hear the heartbeat, you must be over the moon.


Lizi - I was reading your diary again today, are you going to test before Friday?  Are the indigestion pains still as bad?


----------



## LiziBee

Debs - I will not test before Friday or DH will really tell me off!     
Lizi.xx


----------



## wolla

Dawn - Thomas sounded like horses, but he was (and still is ) a boy.  I did do the old wedding ring on a piece of string thing though - and that told me he was a boy (is it round in circles for a boy, and backwards and forwards for a girl?)  Aww, those first bubbles of movement are lovely aren't they.

Lizi - yes - you stay away from those pee sticks lady.  

xx


----------



## viviennef

Just popping on to say a quick hello, never seem to get a minute to post these days.

Lizi - fingers crossed for a BFP, good luck!

Dawn - I thought I felt Daniel at about 14 weeks and it was a fluttery feeling. They also say you can tell what you're having by what shape your bump is, if it's all out to the front, then it's a boy but if you're more rounded at the side as well then it's a girl. Not sure how accurate that is but I was all at the front both times and had boys.

Things fine here, Daniel is into everything and I need eyes in the back of my head. He's a real sweetheart and Jamie is getting so excited about Christmas and wants every toy he sees, I think it's going to be a very expensive Christmas this year!

Hi to everyone else,

Viv xxx


----------



## going it alone

On the heartbeat front, I was monitored very closely for the fortnight that I was in hospital and sometimes my heartbeats were very similar and sometimes quite different. One midwife was monitoring me once though and asked if I knew that I was having girls! On the dopler at the docs one sounded like a horse, the other like something else but not a train. And most of mu bump was at the front, yet had two girls. My friend had three very different pregnancies and had three boys. I didn't feel the girls until 20 weeks and then they didn't stop.

Lizi - step away from the pee sticks otherwise i shall come round and sort you out. Good luck for tomorrow hun.

Love Sam xx


----------



## going it alone

An update from me - I'm on the Wright Stuff (Channel 5 so no-one will see it) tomorrow morning being interviewed over the 'phone. The topic of single mum by choice. I'll let you know how it went. I'm very nervous. I only answered a request on the calling single women thread this afternoon!

Love and hugs
Sam xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Sam - I'll listen, is it 9.30 its on?

Lizi - Best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## sam mn

hi all sorry ive been away for so long. still staying with in laws so not easy to get access to net. but hurray finally moving into new home next fri. dont know when i will get net sorted tho.

lizi      for test tommorrow.

sam you are brave. i will try and listen.

dawn how great it is to hear and feel your little one. i also did the ring test and it came out as a boy.

i cant believe it nathan is 6 mths old. i dont know where the time has gone to.

i will try and catch up a bit before i loss internet altogether.

hi to all and hope all bumps and babies are doing well.

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## viviennef

Lizi -  good luck for tomorrow, hoping and praying for a good result!

  

Viv xxx


----------



## sam mn

just had a quick catch up on what ive missed.

happy belated bday to both ethan and thomas.

sam cant believe your twins are nearly 1.

thanks for all you good wishes with our first move. it went rather well. had a few problems with house we are buying hence the reason we are not moved in yet. was only meant to be a few wks and its ended up being mth and half.

sarah i remember lots of discharge in the last wk, so sounds like things might be happening for you soon and you will get to meet bob. nursery sounds lovely. hope you get it finished in time. my dh got round to finishing ours with lots og nagging a mth before then nathan never slept in it as we have moved. and we have to do it all again. we are now having a disagreement as i want to have the room eaqctly same colour, yellow, whinnie the pooh theme, but my dh now wants to do a boys room, blue!

sweet caroline i know what you mean about thinking about that miracle one day happening. a friend of mine has a boy of 9mths, she has just found out she is 20wks pg, not planned. i felt v sad when i heard this news as i know it can never happen to us. and she thoughtless was stressing about it and said that we wouldnt have this worry. she knows we had txt and asumes we are not planning to have another one. even tho im not sure whether i want to go throughit all again now, still yaern for another one, all this news just showed me how much. i know we are so lucky to have nathan, he is the most adorable thing and he feels our life with joy and love. i do feel guilty with all these feelings. sorry about the waffle.

viv well done on starting to tell my story. 

steph glad james is doing well

sam mn
xxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Please follow the link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120253.0

Thank you all so much for all your love and support 
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Liz - As I said in another thread, many many congratulations - you lucky, lucky things!  I am so pleased for you!  Can I ask, how long had you stopped BF before you did your IUI?  I bet you're on cloud 9 - when is baby due?

Sam (going it alone) - I could kick myself, I was watching the right stuff and saw the single mum by choice piece but left the house just as it was starting, if I'd known you were on it, I'd have tried to wait longer! How did it go?  I was on the wright stuff about 2 years ago, about 'Would you still marry your partner if you found out her was infertile' - I got very angry with Matthew, because he called infertile men 'Jaffa's' and I told him off about it!   

Sam mn - I've had that same sadness about it never happening naturally.  We do, at least have 'some' sperm (well below 0.1 mill) so DH hopes every month,   but I know the odds are just so small there's little chance of hoping.  My best friend is 19 weeks pg and has a son the same age as Ethan, and I am so happy for her but seeing her pregnant leaves me with such a deep sadness, as if we were 'normal' I'd no doubt be expecting again myself too.  I'd dearly love another baby, but am unsure of fiancies and we also have no sperm banked.  I feel guilty about these feelings too, but another friend who went through infertility told me 'Infertility doesn't end with a successful pregnancy' and she's very right.  Just because you've had a baby doesn't mean you're 'cured' or that the want for another baby is wrong, or not there.    I'd love another baby, but am terrified of more IVF, and the amount of bleeding I had during my first tri scares me silly. 

Dawn - Ethan's h/b sounded like a train, but was always above 150!  Will you find out the sex, or leave it as a suprise?

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - We got PG with only 4 sperm in the last SA that was done and 0 in the one before that so it can and certainly does happen,  ive contacted a local clinic for possible TX next year, im trying to persuade DH to have another SA, we have been TTC again since i got my AF back, i'd love another baby just now but then i feel guilty about taking time away from Hannah, and im trying to mention to DH that we might need to use a donor again but he's scared that if we were blessed again he wouldnt feel the same way about a donor baby and i know he would as would i but its hard to persuade him.

Sam - DH and i listened to "The Right Stuff" the other day and heard 2 ladies talking about choosing to be a simgle mum but i didnt think any of them were you.

Lizi - Im so happy for you, Ed and Rosa, Congrats again.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## wolla

Lizi - huge congratulations to you.  Wow, so excited for you all.

Sam & Marie - So glad you posted your feelings about friends pg's - a colleague who is also a close friend is 14 wks pg, and whilst I'm happy for her it does make me feel sad that it's never going to happen naturally for us.  It's also started everyone at work asking me 'so when are you going to pop another one out then'......getting fed up of plastering a smile on my face and saying 'maybe one day..'.  
I know we're incredibly lucky to have Thomas and I really do feel blessed, but I get sad when I think that he's never going to have a 'full' sibling, and don't know when we're going to be able to afford to have tx anyway.

Debs - must be tough for your DH to be in that situation - in a way I suppose it's better to know that it's never going to happen - you can deal with it and (try to) move on.  I'm sure your DH would love any baby you make together just as much as he loves Hannah.

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Lizi - Sorry re my previous post, I just saw a post from you about having to stop BF suddenly - I'm sorry I bet that was hard     I take it your clinic were supportive of you BF and having tx? (Just asking as I'm hoping my clinic will be simillar!)  I'm thinking of having natural FET, not yet as my booby monster is still feeding 4x daily and is well addicted, but perhaps next year sometime.   

Debs - Wow, had no idea your DH's sperm count was as low as that - with a natural pregnancy as well!  Have you read Clare-macks news, twins on a simillarly low sperm count, naturally!    My problem is I just don't want to get my hopes up ... 
What a hard situation for you to be in, I imagine that DH would love a child concieved via donor just as much as Hannah, its just it make take some getting used to, going through tx etc again.  

Wolla - I find the 'when are you having another?' question so hard too.  I am pretty open about the fact we had IVF, but I do still get asked this quesiton quite frequently.   

Marie xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - it was a total 'mare, but I was comforted by information from LLL that a sudden stop to b/f can produce a big boost in fertility and well, look at the result!

GTG as I'm at work and have lots to do, will try to post more later.
love an hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Lizzi, great news, on the BFP! It gives hope to all.


Just tolet you all know, James has been home since Thursday now.We are really pleased and got really tired which unfortunately has affected my milk supply to the point that James was very frustrated as he was not getting enough milk. We are defrosting the milk expressed late september for him and he finds it so easy on the bottle that he does not want the breast anymore. It is a shame on one hand but on the other daddy helps a lot in the night too and it gives me a bit of freedom. I managed to catch a little on the sleep and expressing again for 60% of his needs which gives him some fresh milk everyday. Last night and this morning he has been sick on top of his reflux (he has full on medecine for his reflux) but he is also unwell with winds!! I find this very unsettling as I can tell that he is not happy. Has any of you had this? I realise James was extremely premature and this does not help!!

Steph


----------



## *ALF*

Hi all

Steph -     Wonderful to hear James is home and doing so well.  Well done on keeping up with the expressing, you have done so well.  Afraid I can't really help on the reflux / sick front, hopefully someone else will be able to.

Thanks for all the responses regarding heartbeats - according to the midwife it sounded like a train, so that makes it a boy.......................... will wait and see...........  (Marie - we're not going to find out, I'm just interested to see what the old wives tales say it is)

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Steph - congratulations on getting James home. Rosa suffered with wind at the start and I found colic drops (infacol) very helpful. As you are using a bottle you may also find 'colief' useful, I know many others on this site swear by it! However with both of these do check that they are compatible with his meds. Finally Dr Sears has good advice on wind, you can look up the advice on-line www.askdrsears.com or buy the book (I think its the best book I've ever bought!!!)

love and hugs
Lizi.x

/links


----------



## SarW

Steph...That's wonderful news!! It must be such a relief not to be in the hospital all the time, and nice to be on your own as a family. 
Sorry I have no advice about the wind thing.... 

XX


----------



## Marielou

Ooooh I agree Lizi, I love Dr. Sears and his books! (I have three of them!)

Steph - Well done on getting James home   and on breastfeeding/expressing for so long! There is lots of advice on breastfeeding a prem baby here: http://www.kellymom.com/bf/preemie/index.html - the site is a wonderful place to find answers to many BF questions! I use it all the time in my training (to be a BF councellor) 

Dawn - I loved guessing the sex all the way through my pregnancy! I always had a strong feeling I'd have a boy, but theres always that 'hmm, what if I'm wrong?' thought, isn't there?! 

Marie xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Hi all

Thought I would save us from falling off the bottom of the page...

Marie - to be honest I don't really have any inkling of what coour this little one is.  I've had one 'moment' when we had our 7 week scan when I was looking at our blob on the screen I suddenly got the feeling 'it's a boy' (it was no more than a kidney bean!!!!!).  I've had no similar sensations since and really couldn't say either way.................... only time will tell  

Can I ask for some advice please - can any of you recommend any breastfeeding books? I'm keen to get some reading done before little one arrives.

Thanks
Love
Dawn


----------



## LiziBee

Dawn - Dr Sears strikes again! I have http://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Book-Everything-About-Birth/dp/000719823X/ref=pd_sim_b?ie=UTF8&qid=1196782397&sr=8-1 which has lots of helpful advice about everything on the baby front 
or you can try 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Breastfeeding-Book-Everything-Nursing-Through/dp/0316779245/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196782397&sr=8-1, I don't actually have this book, but I can't imagine it being anything other than brilliant, because all their other books are!
I also had an earlier edition of this book 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/NCT-Breastfeeding-Beginners-Caroline-Deacon/dp/0007136080/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196782615&sr=1-1 which was really helpful.
Again I don't have this one but have a friend who raved about it http://www.amazon.co.uk/Breastfeeding-Answer-Book-Pocket-Guide/dp/0976896915/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196782696&sr=1-9
Hope all that helps!

I'm feeling horribly sick and very tired, all of which must surely be good 
Really looking forward to our scan on Thursday.
love and hugs
Lizi.x

/links


----------



## stephanie1

Hi girls

Lizee, I hope your scan will be good. Fingers crossed.

Sorry for lack pf personals as not much time at the moment but I keep on reading you all.

James is settling ok, after the first week we went to A&E due to diarhea and his age and now he is ok, feeds well and puts on 200 grammes a week so good. He sleeps all day and stays awake at night so very tiring as he makes a lot of noises all the time. 

I also have a big news, I have delivered my placenta Snday night and had a sacn today which shows one small piece left of 2cm long so I am hoping that it will buy me time and I will not have that D&C afterall. Will know on friday when I see the consultant. I had stopped expressing last tuesday and that may have helped with this placenta or because I was due the 6th of dec it was may be the placenta's time to be out!! Who knows!!  

I hope everyone is well and wish good Xmas times to all.

Steph


----------



## going it alone

Steph - How spooky, delivering the placenta so close to your due date. Isn't the human body full of surprises. Great to hear that James is home and growing so well.

Lizi - best of luck for tomorrow - if the fertility surge has really done the biz, don't worry, twins are great! 

Dawn - I never had any morning sickness but I really suffered with excess stomach acid which made me sick in the evenings. I had several kinds of antacids but eventually was put on Omeprazole and that worked wonders.

Huge apologies for not posting more often, can't get in my spare room for Christmas pressies at the mo so broadband access is limited. On the Wright Stuff programme from weeks a go - they cut me off before I had the chance to speak. Was a little annoyed because they spoke to a woman first who got pg by her boyfriend who then finished with her, which wasn't what the item was about.

Love to all
Sam and the girlies. xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Girls,


Lizi - Very best of luck for the scan today, its an amazing and wonderful thing.

Sam - I watched the Wright stuff, i heard that woman, she was 1st on i think, i would have much preffered to hear your story.

Steph - HOw amazing that you delivered your placenta so near your EDD,  Glad James is ok after his trip to A&E.


Im so proud of my girl, she's now taking her milk from a cup instead of a bottle, she started crawling about 2 weeks ago and is now trying to pull herself up and to walk, we put our xmas tree up at the weekend and when she got up the next morning she went straght for it and tried to eat some of the baubles    I just cant wait for xmas, im so very excited.


xDebsx


----------



## LiziBee

HI! Just a quick one to say the scan went well and there was just one flashing heartbeat. Very, very happy! Less happy about the fact that Rosa appears to have chickenpox.......
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Just popping on quickly to say hi and apologies for not posting much. Never seem to have much time these days.

Lizi - great news on the scan. How is Rosa?

Stephanie - so glad James is home and doing well. 

All fine here. Jamie is so excited about Christmas, it's so sweet. We're going to put our decorations up at the weekend and no doubt Daniel will pull them all down again! I'm going to go and make a Christmas card with Jamie for Granny and Grandad. Will try and catch up properly soon.

Viv xxx


----------



## going it alone

Lizi - Great news on the scan. Hope Rosa is one who takes flies through having chicken pox. The younger the better, have you had it?

I've just fetched my tree - damage limitation, it's going in the play pen! The girls seem to have the same outlook on everything that mountaineers have on Everest - it's there to be climbed! Unfortunately for me I had to have my dog put to sleep yesterday, she was 11 and she had kidney failure. She'd been in the vets for a week on a drip which stabilsed her she came home on Thursday night to see if she'd pull through but she went downhill quite quickly. Having the gilrs has kept me busy and my mind off it. Talking of which I need to make the best of the nap time and do some Christmas card writing.

Viv - hope the Christmas card making goes well. Can't wait til I can do that kind of thing. I have already bought so many crafty things to do with the girls, I'm surprised my attic doesn't cave in.

Love to all

Sam and the girls
xx


----------



## Hippy

Hello my lovely old buddies and those that remember your old friend Hippy   I have some exciting news to share . . as of Wednesday this week my hubby and I were approved to be adopters            . It was all a bit of a surreal day, and panel was quite a daunting experience, there were 13 professionals all sat round this huge table ready to interview us! Thankfully hubby and I managed to say something vaguely sensible and after the grilling we were told we have now been approved to adopt!!! It still has not fully sunk in yet, as after nearly 5 years of dead ends, no's and repeated failures re all the IF tx road etc, to get a YES takes awhile to absorb, but we are thrilled and I was just bursting to tell you guys, as you were such an amazing support to me through my donor IF tx days    

No match available for us just yet, and they have forewarned us it can sometimes take up to 2 years if we hold out for a pre school child, but just thrilled that my chance to parent has now been offically been granted    . Will keep you posted as and when I have any further news to share!

Hi and hugs to each one of you, and your gorgeous little ones.
Love
a very excited
Hippy  
xxx


----------



## viviennef

Oh Hippy, what wonderful news, I'm so happy for you. You're going to be a fantastic mum. Keep us updated on your progress and I hope it won't be too long a wait for you.

Viv xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hippy - Thats fabulous, congrats, will you let us know how you get on, Hoping you wont need to wait too long.

Viv - Did you manage to get the cards made?

SAm - OMG, Your girls are 1 now, how did i miss that,  Happy Birthday Elspeth and Amelie 

Lizi - How are you feeling, any MS?

Marie - How are you and gorgeous Ethan?


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - so sorry to hear about your lovely dog. Can't believe the girls are 1 already, how time flies!
Hippy - fantastic news!!
Debs - as sick as a dog but mostly worried about Rosa, she has nasty spots everywhere including all over her beautiful face.
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Lizi - glad the scan went well.  Poor Rosa, hope she gets over it quickly.

Sam - so sorry about your dog  Sorry I missed the girls turning 1 - did they have a lovely day.  Love the idea of the Xmas tree in the play pen - fab idea.

Hippy - huge congratulations to you and DH.  It's been a long journey for you, but it'll be worth it in the end - hope you don't have to wait too much longer now to be a mummy xx

We put our dec's up at the weekend (well, DH did while I disappeared Xmas shopping with Thomas!). The lights on our tree play Xmas carols, and Thomas has been dancing to them constantly all weekend - he looks sooo cute.  So far he's only tried to touch it once - and then he just stroked a bauble and said 'ahhhh'.  He's easily distracted by a dancing snowman and a singing stocking on the other side of the room which he can cuddle and dance with, so so far so good.  I wrapped up all the pressies last night, and thought I'd put them all away - silly me had left one out and THomas had it half unwrapped before I managed to stop him.  Am veeeery excited about Xmas.

Prob won't get another chance to post this year (!!) as I'm off work after tomorrow until Jan and computer at home is bust, so have a fab Xmas everyone
Love to everyone
Wolla
xx


----------



## struthie

Oh Hippy thats just the best news!!!!


----------



## LiziBee

It's all gone quiet.....are we all busy getting our babies ready for xmas??

Happy to say that Rosa's chickenpox is clearing up a treat so the Christmas photos wont look awful!

love and hugs to all
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just thought I'd bump us up a bit as it's been very quiet on here. Hope everyone is getting all excited about Christmas. I feel like a kid again reliving everything through Jamie. Daniel is still too young to really understand although he loves pulling the baubles off the Christmas tree! Jamie's nursery party was on Thursday and they were singing all the Christmas songs and he kept looking over and waving at me, bless. He and Daniel have got another party tomorrow then they've got my friend's little boy's birthday party on Sunday, they've got a better social life than me!

Incase I don't get back on before Christmas, have a lovely time with your little ones and enjoy every minute of it!

Viv xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Viv - It has been very quiet on here recently, everyone must be getting ready for xmas, Hannah keeps pulling the baubles off the tree too and trying to eat them   , i lead the singing at playgroup and we've been doing some xmas songs for the last few weeks to get everyone in the mood for santa's arrival.

Marie - Hope you and Ethan are well.

Lizi - Hope Rosa's spots are all away now, hope you are well.

Dawn - Hope you are well.

Steph - Hope you and James are well.

Wolla - Hope you and Thomas are well.

Sam - Hope you and the girls are well.


Im so excited about xmas this year for some reason   , cant wait to see Hannah on xmas morning with her toys though she seemed to have more fun with the wrapping paper on her playgroup pressie than the actual toy   , she's started cruising the furniture now and is into everthing, i need eyes in the back of my head, i got the "What to expect, the toddler years" to see what im in for over the next few years   .


Hope you all have a wonderful time at xmas.


xDebsx


----------



## Marielou

Debs - I really want to get the what to expect, the toddler years, but was hugely put off by the 'you should not BF past a year' guff in month 13    BUT I am so tempted, I think I'm going to treat myself with my birthday  money, I had the first year one and really enjoyed it.  I do worry sometimes that Ethan is lagging behind though ....  

Hope everyone has a fab christmas - I'm in MK with my family, having a really lovely time.  I still can't believe we get to share another christmas with our baby boy,

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie, I got mines in the pound shop   , its the same one i was going to buy from Amazon, Ed got one about the psychology of families    or something like that.  I think you can take what you wish from these books and trust your instincts, i bought the contented baby before Hannah came along and gave it away, there was no way i could have regimented her like that and im glad i did as she fell into her own routine which was actually quiet similar to the one 
in the book.    Hope you and your family have another fab xmas with your gorgeous boy.


----------



## *ALF*

Hi all

Just popping on to wish you all

A VERY MERRY XAMS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR

         

We gave into temptation with our scan last week............ - we have a little pink one   on board !
We weren't going to tell anyone initially, but that didn't last  (we are keeping the name secret though!!!!)

Lots of love

Dawn
xx


----------



## viviennef

Oh Dawn - congratulations! It's about time we had more girls here, so happy for you!

Viv xxx


----------



## struthie

Merry christmas everyone,I hope you all have a wonderful day xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Merry Christmas to all from Me, DH and JAmes
I also want to wish you all a happy New Year 2008, 


Steph


----------



## Marielou

Steph - How cute is James?! He's lovely!

Tawny - Congrats on the pink bundle! 

Debs - Wow, the pound shop?! Can't complain about that! I've complained about every baby book I've bought though  I think they're alright as long as you take them with a pinch of salt  I totally agree about the Gina Ford/Baby whisperer books!

   Merry Christmas to all the Mummies and Babies!  ​


----------



## sam mn

hope everyone has had a fab christmas.

sorry fo the long absense. we moved into our new house end of nov and have only just got on the net!!!!!!!

have had a quick catch up. 

tawny congrats on the little girl.

steph so pleased james is home and is doing well. hope you had a fab first christmas.

lizzi sorry to hear about rossa chicken pops hope she is all recoverd now. how are you keeping cant believe you are 9 wks alraedy. will bear that in mind re the stopping BF increasing fertility, will try and keeping it going till we try again!

hi to everyone happy christmas and happy new year.

sam
xxxx


----------



## clairekentuk

Hi everyone, can I join this thread please?
I found out yesterday (new years eve) that I am pregnant. My hubby has extremely low sperm count so we decided to use a known sperm donor and AI. I concieved on our second attempt and hubby and I are very happy!
My due date is 10th Sept so its very early days but fingers crossed little dot will make it!
Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone.

[fly]Happy New Year everyone.[/fly]

Clarekentuk - Hello and Welcome and Huge Congrats on your BFP, my birthday is 10/09  

Sam - Hope the move went smoothly.

Lizi - How is your PG going?

Tawny - A wee girl, congrats.

Cant beleive my wee baby will be 1 in a fwe weeks, i really dont know where the time has gone.

xdebsx


----------



## SarW

Happy new year everyone!

Sorry I haven't got much time to write personals, but just wanted to  say what a cutie little James is! What a lovely photo!  

Alice is keeping me extremely busy. I feel like a siamese twin at the moment with both Alice and DH! What with the c section I am totally reliant on DH, and glue to the sofa breast feeding   Having said that, I am enjoying every minute! 

X


----------



## sam mn

happy new yr everyone,

sar enjoy it hun they are only small for such a short time. i miss that time being tied to the sofa with the constant BF.

clairekentuck congrats and welcome to the thread.

a question for you ladies that have BF. when did your cycle come back to normal. i used to have a 25 day cycle. it started again when nathan was 4mths old but is about a 32 day cycle. i dont think this boads well for trying again. i will be 38 this yr, think the old biological clock is ticking v loudly! 

sam
xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Sam - I'm still a young 'un (26) but my cycles got mucked up by BF - used to be 28 days, then went to 32+ days, its only now they're back to 28 days (saying that, I was due on today   )  I'm still BF a zillion times a day   

SarW - Awwwwwwww I sooo miss the snuggles on the sofa BF!  We still do it now actually, but its not quite the same!

Claire - Hello and welcome!  Congrats on your pregnancy!

Marie xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - looks like I missed your birth story in Parenting magazine then! Did you see the letter about it this month? I feel the lady didn't quite understand the (very long) journey you'd been through 

Finally had my first m/w appointment today - doesn't look like I'll get a scan for another 4 weeks!!!

love and hugs
lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi, everyone, hope you all had a great Christmas and New Year. Our boys were spoiled rotten and the house was full of all their stuff, I'm still struggling to find places for everything!

Daniel is a wee monkey and is into everything. Today he climbed on top of the fireguard  . Honestly, I can't turn my back for a minute with that boy! 

Took Jamie to his first pantomine on Saturday, he loved it but at one point he asked me where Mother Goose was and I said to him it's that big lady on the stage and he turned to me and said 'don't be silly mum, that's a man dressed as a lady!' Can't fool him at all!

Viv xxx


----------



## SarW

Hi everyone,

I thought I'd bump us all up by posting my birth story! ....Finally... 
I started writing it ages ago(A week after she was born), but have only just finished it.

Her it goes....

Little baby Alice & I are finally back and settling in well to home. It's been an amazing week! She was born last Saturday evening, so I've been spending today recalling all of last weeks moments 

Last Saturday was such a roller coaster ride of emotions, and absolutely worth every moment!

I had been feeling really weird and queasy for a couple of days before her birthday, so thought something might be on the horizon!

Matt had the Friday before her birthday off which was fortunate. We were still putting furniture back in the room that we had decorated! We decided to have a takeaway curry that night, so perhaps that got things moving.

At 5.30 on the morning of the 1st December I was suddenly awoken by a popping sensation within my tummy. It was as if my brain had decided to switch on and foresee the event. My waters went everywhere! I was totally not expecting such a gush. It's pretty amazing that your body can hold so much fluid.

I woke Matt up, who laughably said 'Are you sure they've broken?'. Matt made a trail of sheets to the bathroom for me to finally sit on the loo, whilst Matt called the hospital. The hospital said to drink some cold water or hot tea to see if baby moved. If nothing happened, then I should come in straight away. Unfortunately baby didn't move, so we were in a slight hurry to get moving.

Armed and laden with many labour bags we arrived at the hospital at 6.10. We walked in through the main entrance and walked up to the delivery suite. At this point, I was in pretty much no pain at all. I couldn't believe how much of an adrenalin rush/excitement I had!

We were put in a delivery room to be monitored where we remained until 10 am. All through monitoring I was beginning to feel slight period pains/small contractions. 
The staff were a little worried throughout some of the monitoring as baby took a long time to make any movements. It took at least one cup of tea and a cup of water to get any movement.

We put on the TENS machine at 8.40 which worked really well to begin with.

At 10 am, we were given the option to go home or stay in a family room at the hospital. We made the decision to stay within the hospital. The family room was great!...much like a hotel room with an en suite bathroom.

We had toast and butter delivered to our room, and sat down and unpacked some of our labour bag. Matt put our chillout music on, and I had a lovely warm relaxing bath.

Matt then returned home at 11.45 and got some of the things that we realised we'd forgotten. He also came back with some lovely sandwiches for lunch after I gave him a heart attack ringing him to ask for them when he was part way back .

By 1 PM we decided to take a walk down the hospital corridors. This definitely began to start things moving! Contractions certainly became worse at this point.

At 3 PM I took some co-codamol tablets although I doubt these had too much effect.

I tried sitting in different positions and moving about trying to get into the most comfy position for each contraction.

By 4.45 the contractions were getting much more painful. I decided that I wanted gas and air. After this point I have a very poor recollection of events so have had to ask Matt&#8230;

'After Sarah asked for gas and air we were taken back into the delivery suite to a different room (Room 1). By now it was dark outside and quite dark in the room so it felt like we had been there ages as we'd been in for all the daylight hours, one of the perils of a winter baby. The nurse showed Sarah how to take the gas and air and after a couple of doses she stated that she couldn't possibly understand why anyone would not use it! After a couple of hours of pushing me away for each contraction she was happy for me to touch her during them again.
Once on gas and air we were left for about half an hour until the midwife came to see us.
Sarah had found a comfortable position kneeling on the bed and leaning on the pillows which meant I could help by stroking the backs of her calves.
Sarah's contractions increased in strength and frequency and we spent an hour or so just timing them and just waiting from one to the next. I had to keep making sure that Sarah took a few breaths of real air in between as the midwife had said continuous gas and air leaves you too spaced out and Sarah seemed keen to try this!
The midwife asked Sarah for a urine sample much to Sarah's distress as she didn't want to move but she was eventually persuaded and it turned out she should've been drinking more water so I had another job making sure she did when she wasn't breathing the gas and air. A birthing ball was brought in at one point but Sarah rejected moving too much and then eventually to Sarah's horror the midwife said she needed to be on the monitor again. Sarah was unimpressed at having to lie on her back again as she found this a horrible position for the contractions but she knew it had to be done.
Once she was on the monitor I was amazed at how much larger and longer the muscle tension peaks were on the little chart (less than 2 mins apart by this point and lasting 40 seconds) compared to the small bumps in the morning!
On her back again Sarah alarmed the midwife with what looked like the baby fitting but it was just the TENS machine turned up so high it was making Sarah's back muscles spasm!
Baby's heart rate was still fine but it wasn't varying with the contractions as the midwife expected which seemed to puzzle her so she decided to give Sarah an internal examination where she could try to stimulate the baby directly to get a response.
The midwife asked if a student midwife could examine Sarah first as part of training and Sarah agreed (she would have agreed to anything at this point!) so both examined her and both concluded Sarah was 3cm dilated. Sarah almost swore at this point as she couldn't believe that after all this pain and time she wasn't further along. I felt very sorry for her as she might have to carry on for many more hours but in the end that didn't happen.
The midwife tried to tap baby on the head but there was still no heart beat change and then they noticed Sarah had started bleeding.
All hell broke loose then as the midwife decided baby needed to come out quickly. She said lots of people were about to appear in the room and so they did! Sarah had to have a GA as there was no time for an epidural line to be put in and they asked her to sign a form with a very shaky signature!
I helped get Sarah undressed from my T-shirt and disconnected from the TENS machine (though the leads went into theatre with her).
At 19.40 Sarah was wheeled from the room with me behind carrying her notes (as the kind student midwife had given me a job).
Sarah tried to take gas and air for a contraction in the corridor but the machine was no longer attached to the nozzle so she got nothing and screamed the place down instead (just like the groans of pain on all those medical dramas).
I couldn't go into theatre as it was a GA so I had to go back to a now very empty and bright delivery room (the bed was gone and the lights were all on) to wait (I'm glad we took Spotty the cuddly toy in with us). The nurses kept checking on me but was a very long tearful 10 minutes of fearing worst case scenarios before the midwife ran in to give me a hug and say the baby was fine and was a girl!


All I (Sarah) remember is trying to move from the delivery room bed to the theatre table, which was the most painful moment of my life. At this point I just stared up at the lights above me on the operating table. I heard someone ask what sized scalpel was the surgeon going to use. This had me with all sorts of thoughts running through my head. I just wanted to be put under the GA, and meet my little baby as soon as possible!

The next I knew was waking up feeling a little drunk (On morphine) and meeting my little girl. I was so overcome with emotions! I couldn't believe what an amazing little daughter we had made. She's adorable!


----------



## LiziBee

Awww  Sounds like an eventful journey! Glad everything is OK now.

Its week 14, how come I'm feeling sick again? And when will this headache go?!!!

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

Hi all

SarW - wow, what an eventful day, but what a beautiful outcome    

Lizi - probably not what you want to hear, but my headaches finally stopped at about week 20    

We've booked a 4D scan for 5th Feb when I will be 27+2 - can't wait to see bubs again.

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Tracey - do you want to check your link??
I think it should be http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126075.msg1846044#msg1846044
Congratulations, Max will be thrilled (when he works it out!!)
Lizi.x


----------



## sam mn

congrats tracey.

lizzi hope the headaches ease soon.

sar i love your story it brought a tear to my eye. how is your little girl doing. and how did you soet out your ticker. nathan is 8 and 1/2 mths old (which i cant believe!) i still have worked itr out. got it changed in my profile but not in my signture.

thanks marie for the info re cycle. still a 30 day one at mo. well we have decided we are going to try again. its been a hard decsion as im getting older and chance of it working a 2 nd time is reduced. but we feel we will always regret it if we dont try. got to try and then if its not meant to be we can thank our lucky stars for what we have(our darling little boy nathan) and then move on as a family. we have only reserved enough sibling stock for 3 attempts at iui. got our appt to see prof in april and planning to start in june all being well with bloods! feel a little excited at what might be.

hope all bumps, babbies anf mums are well

sam
xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - good luck!!

No headache tonight, maybe I will be lucky and wake up without one tomorrow!
Lizi.x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Lizzie, hope your pregnancy is ok appart from the headaches. I used to smell lavender oil to releave it.

sarW, wow, what a story and I am glad it all finished well in the end, how is your family now!!

Just to give some news, James is growing well and is now passed 11 pounds (5.3 kilos) and he has an operation planned for the 11th of February to fix the hernia near his testicule. 

So I am a bit worried but I know that they will take care of him and Adenbrooke's hospital in Cambridge has a good reputation too. He cries when he poos and hopefully this op will fix this and we will have a happy and smiley baby. 

Steph


----------



## sam mn

good to hear james is gaining loads of weight. hope the op all goes well, it must be such a worry for you. 

lizzi hope those headaches stay away.

sam
xxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Hi all

    HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANNAH    

Steph - Great to hear James is doing so well, he looks such a cheeky chappie in his photo. Sorry to hear he (and you) have to face an operation, but Addenbrooks is great and I'm sure he will be fine.

Sam - great news on going for number 2   

Lizi - hope the headaches easy 

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## Marielou

New home this way: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126466.0

This thread will now be locked


----------

